# GUAPA OPOSITORA tira 4 años de su vida a la basura a 12 horas de estudio diarias (no aprobó)



## Proto (26 Abr 2022)

Guapa opositora, muy parecida a la cantante Aitana tira 4 años de su vida a la basura a razón de 12 horas de estudio diarias librando 1 día a la semana.

No ha aprobado y no podrá volver a esa oposición porque es muy dura.

¿Dónde están esos miles de foreros que animan tanto a opositar? ¿no le ha destrozado la vida ello?:


----------



## Chino Negro (26 Abr 2022)

La universidad como la oposición te consumen la vida estudiando tanto entonces te aislas y acabas con ansiedad y depresión eso me pasó a mí.

Espero que algún día haya una carrera de estudios japoneses con eso estudiaría todos los días de hecho es lo que siempre hago aprender cosas sobre Japón


----------



## mr nobody (26 Abr 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> La universidad como la oposición te consumen la vida estudiando tanto entonces te aislas y acabas con ansiedad y depresión eso me pasó a mí.
> 
> Espero que algún día haya una carrera de estudios japoneses con eso estudiaría todos los días de hecho es lo que siempre hago aprender cosas sobre Japón



la universidad derroe y te quita los mejores anhos de tu vida, ya te digo


----------



## Julianillo (26 Abr 2022)

Ya esta trabajando tras esta entrevista 
Duro 10 minutos


----------



## Marco Porcio (26 Abr 2022)

Joder q estúpidas son, si siendo tan guapa podria buscarse de marido a cualquiera para que la mantuviera sin trabajar

Aunque claro, esta pobre gente que no ha trabajado en su puta vida no sabe lo que es eso....oh wait! que son funcionarios jajajaja


----------



## Proto (26 Abr 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Joder q estúpidas son, si siendo tan guapa podria buscarse de marido a cualquiera para que la mantuviera sin trabajar



Se ha reconvertido de tiktoker:






TikTok







www.tiktok.com


----------



## DonManuel (26 Abr 2022)

Se pasaba en casa 12 horas al dia.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (26 Abr 2022)

Pero aprobó o no? Si no aprobó si que las tiró al a basura. Sino, ha triunfado porque ha pillado sueldo Nescafé.


----------



## Proto (26 Abr 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Pero aprobó o no? Si no aprobó si que las tiró al a basura. Sino, ha triunfado porque ha pillado sueldo Nescafé.



no ha aprobado. Está en el sector privado con la espina clavada de por vida. Dijo que le hubiera ido bien un psicólogo.


----------



## mol (26 Abr 2022)

Otro video de mierda de youtube con una youtuber y su portada con letras grandes blancas, rojas o amarillas, con su cara ahi plasmada, y titulo sensacionalista.

Se podria empezar un movimiento para no visualizar contenido de youtubers cuya portada es la de la susodicha y la que menciono; vendehumos y caza borregos.


----------



## INE (26 Abr 2022)

Bromas aparte, hay que tener valor para dejarlo después de 4 años de estudio y miles de horas.
Cuántos en su situación no seguirán por inercia en vez de dejarlo y pasar página.


----------



## Funci-vago (26 Abr 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Guapa opositora, muy parecida a la cantante Aitana tira 4 años de su vida a la basura a razón de 12 horas de estudio diarias librando 1 día a la semana.
> 
> No ha aprobado y no podrá volver a esa oposición porque es muy dura.
> 
> ¿Dónde están esos miles de foreros que animan tanto a opositar? ¿no le ha destrozado la vida ello?:



La mayor parte de foreros llevan más de 4 años 12 horas al dia posteando mierda sin librar ni 1 dia a la semana. Esa chica es guapa y en una semana ya habrá vivido más que vosotros en años. 


El problema de esta chica es tirar a algo demasiado gordo y no ser capaz de darse cuenta de que no llega al nivel. Se podria haber sacado algo mucho más fácil en unos pocos meses con un esfuerzo mucho menor.

Además de saber pelear hay que saber elegir las batallas.


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Abr 2022)

Se sabe cuántas dosis lleva???

Si se mete la cuarta, lo que le quede de vida tampoco va a ser mucho tiempo... Igual es mejor que dure poco la AGONÍA.


----------



## ray merryman (26 Abr 2022)

Vamos a ver esa chica no ha tirado nada a la basura que a veces vuestra misoginia y rabia contra los funcionarios (muchas veces justificada) os nubla.
Esta claro que no se ha sacado la placita pero ahora se la va a rifar cualquier buen bufete de abogados y va cobrar más de lo que cobraría como funci.
Conozco el caso de la hija de unos vecinos,se tiro 5 años opositando para juez hasta que no pudo más y el estrés de no conseguirlo le empezó a pasar factura en la salud.
Pues tras unos meses de descanso se puso a currar como abogada y la ficho uno de los mejores bufetes de Madrid,ahora está cobrando cerca de los 5.000 al mes.


----------



## Arthas98 (26 Abr 2022)

mr nobody dijo:


> la universidad derroe y te quita los mejores anhos de tu vida, ya te digo



Depende mucho de la carrera y de tus objetivos


----------



## Charlatan (26 Abr 2022)

12 horas de puta a 50 el kiki por 4 años...........casi 900.000 cholos tirados a la basura...........


----------



## Funci-vago (26 Abr 2022)

Tiene un polvo serio. Tambien mucho retraso. 

Os quejais del sistema de oposiciones pero ese mismo sistema le ha impedido ser letrada. El sistema funciona.


----------



## ahondador (26 Abr 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Guapa opositora, muy parecida a la cantante Aitana tira 4 años de su vida a la basura a razón de 12 horas de estudio diarias librando 1 día a la semana.
> 
> No ha aprobado y no podrá volver a esa oposición porque es muy dura.
> 
> ¿Dónde están esos miles de foreros que animan tanto a opositar? ¿no le ha destrozado la vida ello?:




¿ Aprovechaba 100% las 12 horas de estudio ?
Los del tribunal ¿ Le dieron la plaza a alguna hija de algun amiguete ? No será el primer caso

¿ Cual era el plan si hubiera aprobado ? ¿ Dedicarse a pegarse la vida padre como muchos funcis, cosa que no esta en el estatuto del funcionario ni es lo que te dicen que harás si apruebas una oposicion ?


Mucha consideracion hay que tenerle a un premio para estar 4 años, 12 horas estudiando. Eso debería ser catalogado como ludopatia, porque te juegas la vida por una expectativas muy improbables


----------



## Bobesponjista (26 Abr 2022)

De hecho es algo a ocultar en un cv


----------



## Vctrlnz (26 Abr 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Guapa opositora, muy parecida a la cantante Aitana tira 4 años de su vida a la basura a razón de 12 horas de estudio diarias librando 1 día a la semana.
> 
> No ha aprobado y no podrá volver a esa oposición porque es muy dura.
> 
> ¿Dónde están esos miles de foreros que animan tanto a opositar? ¿no le ha destrozado la vida ello?:



Si esas 12 horas las hubiera ocupado a ejercer de puta ya podría retirarse y dejar de trabajar.

Tanto estudiar y ni siquiera sabe eso.


----------



## Vorsicht (26 Abr 2022)

Para eso no vale sólo estudiar. Además hay que ser inteligente.


----------



## Espartano27 (26 Abr 2022)

Guapa dice con esos ojos besugo y ese flequillo cortado con hacha.


----------



## NPDO (26 Abr 2022)

Pues es guapa la chica, muchos bufetes llevan a abogadas guapas a las reuniones a negociar.


----------



## Espartano27 (26 Abr 2022)

Pija Cuerpoescombro mantenida por papi


----------



## wysiwyg (26 Abr 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Se ha reconvertido de tiktoker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pronto la veremos en OnlyFans.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (26 Abr 2022)

Ya solo le falta el OnlyFans.


----------



## javac (26 Abr 2022)

Hay que ser muy duro de cabeza para aceptar el verbo fracasar. 
Por eso hay tan pocos emprendedores en España, porque es un estigma. 
Te hace dudar de ti mismo, y eso es atacar tu línea de flotación mental


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (26 Abr 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Guapa opositora, muy parecida a la cantante Aitana tira 4 años de su vida a la basura a razón de 12 horas de estudio diarias librando 1 día a la semana.
> 
> No ha aprobado y no podrá volver a esa oposición porque es muy dura.
> 
> ¿Dónde están esos miles de foreros que animan tanto a opositar? ¿no le ha destrozado la vida ello?:



jojojojo

remeros a remar, ME NVTREEE


----------



## Sr. Breve (26 Abr 2022)

conocéis a alguna tía buena que esté pasando penurias económicas?

cierren el hilo


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (26 Abr 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Se ha reconvertido de tiktoker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vaya MENEO tiene la exopositora, melafo con fvria funcionarial.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (26 Abr 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> La mayor parte de foreros llevan más de 4 años 12 horas al dia posteando mierda sin librar ni 1 dia a la semana. Esa chica es guapa y en una semana ya habrá vivido más que vosotros en años.
> 
> 
> El problema de esta chica es tirar a algo demasiado gordo y no ser capaz de darse cuenta de que no llega al nivel. Se podria haber sacado algo mucho más fácil en unos pocos meses con un esfuerzo mucho menor.
> ...



"El nivel", dice

asco de funcivagazos joder


----------



## Ederall (26 Abr 2022)

Jajaja, se puso a opositar sin un primo-hermano-tito-tata dentro de la administración????

Intentó competir por 2 o 3 plazas, el resto ya estaban adjudicadas...

Bienvenida a España comepiruletas xDDD


----------



## waukegan (26 Abr 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Guapa opositora, muy parecida a la cantante Aitana tira 4 años de su vida a la basura a razón de 12 horas de estudio diarias librando 1 día a la semana.
> 
> No ha aprobado y no podrá volver a esa oposición porque es muy dura.
> 
> ¿Dónde están esos miles de foreros que animan tanto a opositar? ¿no le ha destrozado la vida ello?:



No es que no aprobase sino que no llegó a presentarse. Le pareció muy duro, recibió un golpe que la desmoralizó (que retrasaron su convocatoria) y lo dejó.

No obstante esta entrevista me ha hecho cambiar un poco la idea del opositor (si bien yo me saqué en mis años mozos una oposición fácil a la que renuncié con la misma facilidad que gané). Antes pensaba que era una opción elegida por personas con aversión al riesgo pero es justo lo contrario: abordar una oposición competitiva es muy arriesgado y depende de un montón de factores externos (que convoquen la oposición, el humor del tribunal, que te hagan la pregunta que te sabes, etc). De hecho, ahora entiendo la razón por la que ese tipo de oposición está vetada en la práctica a gente de origen humilde.

Y otra cosa, ríete tú de los estudiantes del Islam recitando el Corán en las madrasas de Islamabad. Tal vez por eso nuestro país va de culo, precisamente porque está gobernado por gente cuya virtud probada es memorizar tochos.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (26 Abr 2022)

Ederall dijo:


> Jajaja, se puso a opositar sin un primo-hermano-tito-tata dentro de la administración????
> 
> *Intentó competir por 2 o 3 plazas, el resto ya estaban adjudicadas...*
> 
> Bienvenida a España comepiruletas xDDD



A mí este tema me parece realmente curioso y la medida de la mezquindad social instalada, fruto de 40 añazos de socialdemocracia. La mayoría de funcionarios de oposición son perfectamente conocedores de esta realidad pero lo aceptan sin más. Como mucho, alguna vez les escuchas alguna crítica pero al partido contrario y al clásico "pero más roban los empresarios/autónomos".

Luego son los primeros en montar manifestaciones por una externalización pero no les veo movilizarse por una corruptela sistémica que para empezar depaupera su propia oposición.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (26 Abr 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Tiene un polvo serio. Tambien mucho retraso.
> 
> Os quejais del sistema de oposiciones pero ese mismo sistema le ha impedido ser letrada. El sistema funciona.



Los LAJ son muuuu listos huehuehuehue


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (26 Abr 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> 12 horas de puta a 50 el kiki por 4 años...........casi 900.000 cholos tirados a la basura...........



No supo usar su cerebro y desaprovechó su coño… Si hubiese empleado las 12 horas diarias en evaluar lo que estaba dejando de ganar con su coño… estaria forrada y contenta.


----------



## usuario baneado (26 Abr 2022)

Pero si ya está preenmurada.


----------



## Dj Puesto (26 Abr 2022)

Lo cierto es que creo que han salido plazas como nunca, asustan cuando ves los inscritos pero diría que el 70% no se presenta o ha estudiado entre poco y nada, están los opositores high class que se presentan a A1-A2 y solo estudian su oposición y el resto que están inscritos literalmente a 10 oposiciones diferentes de Auxiliar de lo que sea. 

La cuestión es que entre los 20 y los 40 años da la sensación que la mitad de la gente está preparando una mierda de oposiciones, preguntaban en EEUU que querían ser a los chavalines y muchos daban respuestas tipo Elon Musk o al fin y al cabo empresario/emprendedor, aquí todas las respuestas eran salvando lo de futbolista puestos de funcionario o directamente decían "funcionario" lo que demuestra lo comido que puede tener el tarro un niño ya de lo que oye por casa o la tele.

La reflexión que se hacía era que como va a ser un país próspero si el objetivo de la gente es holgazanear y no progresar (en esto la culpa es de los políticos no obstante que no ofrecen alternativa) .

La cuestión es que salvando el hecho este que decía de que se apunta mucha más gente que opositores reales a esa plaza da la sensación que al final las acaba sacando todo el mundo, en especial estos que preparan judicaturas si son un poco avispados y rebajan sus pretensiones a tiempo seguramente con lo que han estudiado se saquen cualquier otra inferior con la minga.

Supongo que solamente se cantan gestas de los vencedores y se olvidan a los vencidos, también es posible que ya sea casi una carrera de desgaste, hay gente que se tira 10 años que al final compites solo con primerizos a medio gas o yo que se, hay también mucho negocio alrededor de los opositores , interesa vender la imagen de que todo el mundo consigue su placita.

Luego ya que haremos con toda esta gente que lo único que sabe hacer en la vida es memorizar tochos y no les podemos pagar ni dar otro empleo.... pues ya veremos.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (26 Abr 2022)

Yo curro con una que ha fallado unas más gordas, está como la puerros, le cambia más el humor que el tiempo en Irlanda, casi 20 año para al final sacar un puesto paco de Charo y ser una amargada.

Otra sueña que ha suspendido despues de sacarlo con 35, estan todas medicadas... espero perderlas de vista porque me consumen.


----------



## Lounge Bar (26 Abr 2022)

Que putada.


----------



## cepeda33 (26 Abr 2022)

Se ha arriesgado y no ha salido, pues vale, pero podria haber tenido curro de por vida.

Hizo su apuesta, lucho y no salio, nada a por otra.

No veo nada malo, al menos lo ha intentado.


----------



## ray merryman (26 Abr 2022)

Con todos mis respetos el que sabe poco del tema eres tú.
Hay que diferenciar entre opositores y opositores,todos los grupos A de oposiciones serias como jueces,fiscales (son el mismo proceso),interventores, abogados del estado,hacienda etc ... lo hacen por dinero obviamente pero también porque les gusta ese trabajo y quieren dedicarse a ello,y esa gente por muy parásita y casta funcionarial que sea tienen mis respetos,de hecho los perfiles que conozco que hacen esas oposiciones siempre han sido los mejores en lo suyo,que es estudiar desde el instituto y la universidad.

Poca gente sabe lo que es dedicar los mejores años de tu vida desde los 21-22 hasta los 30 a una puta oposición sin saber ni siquiera si tendrás plaza,mientras el resto de tus colegas va de fiesta o de nini o se toca los huevos con la cantinela de "que reme otro" porque la vida laboral no compensa.
Efectivamente luego están los parásitos de verdad,gente anodina y sin ambición ni cojones para currar en algo serio que van saltando de oposicion en oposición cada vez más facilita hasta conseguir una plaza Paco de 1200 al mes y a tocarse los huevos tomando café y leyendo el marca.

Aquí en el foro y tu eres exponente de lo que digo hay un sesgo brutal entre lo que se dice un día y lo que se defiende otro.
Por una parte que si la juventud no rema que si todos son vagos y sin espíritu de sacrificio,que si ñiñiñiñi...y para una que que le hecha cojones a estudiar (obviamente por su beneficio) y sacrificar su tiempo en lugar de estar saltando de polla en polla o enseñando las tetas por tik tok va y también la críticas y os alegrais de su fracaso.


----------



## Donnie (26 Abr 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Se ha reconvertido de tiktoker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He visto 2 tiktoks suyos y en la media de retraso femenino en esta red, da asco.


----------



## Arthur69 (26 Abr 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> La universidad como la oposición te consumen la vida estudiando tanto entonces te aislas y acabas con ansiedad y depresión eso me pasó a mí.
> 
> Espero que algún día haya una carrera de estudios japoneses con eso estudiaría todos los días de hecho es lo que siempre hago aprender cosas sobre Japón



Existe.
Universidad de Sheffield. 
Mi hijo terminará en junio del 23. Bussiness Management & Japanesse Studies.
4 años.
Ahora terminará el tercer curso y el próximo le toca hacerlo en Tokyo Hosei Universoru.
Ánimo.








Japanese Studies


Complex, unique, endlessly fascinating, Japan embraces modernity and technology while maintaining its rich traditional culture. Our Japanese Studies course will develop both your Japanese language skills and your understanding of Japanese culture and society. You will also spend part of your...




www.sheffield.ac.uk


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lobo macho (26 Abr 2022)

Estudiar una oposición para ser funcionario es una *inversión*. Claro que te puede salir mal, y habrás perdido el tiempo, pero si te sale bien tienes la vida solucionada. ¿No?


----------



## ray merryman (26 Abr 2022)

Pues muy bien.


----------



## IMPULSES (26 Abr 2022)

Template *public:_media_site_embed_tiktok* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
Pues eso de guapa.... menudo ASCO DE CULO QUE TIENE


----------



## jkaza (26 Abr 2022)

Estudiando qué? Memorizando chorradas inútiles que fuera de ejpaña no valen para anda?

Estudiar es medicina, ingeniería y esas cosas; conocimientos aplicables aquí y en pekín.

Total, que piense que dentro de unos meses el BCE dejará de comprar deuda ejpañola y los parásitos del estado entrarán en suspensión de pagos.


----------



## Proto (26 Abr 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> Estudiar una oposición para ser funcionario es una *inversión*. Claro que te puede salir mal, y habrás perdido el tiempo, pero si te sale bien tienes la vida solucionada. ¿No?



En 4 años, te pagas un piso a tocateja.


----------



## automono (26 Abr 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Joder q estúpidas son, si siendo tan guapa podria buscarse de marido a cualquiera para que la mantuviera sin trabajar



this

sale mas rentable invertir en gimnasio, cuidarse, deporte al aire libre... no le faltarian pretendientes dispuestos a tratarla muy bien, a cambio de ofrecer una estabilidad familiar.
Ahora esta amargada, ha perdido años que nunca volveran...

Las academias, con sus promesas, tienen parte de culpa, menudo negocio a base de vender la ilusion de no dar palo al.agua despues en la vida...


----------



## Tblls (26 Abr 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Guapa opositora, muy parecida a la cantante Aitana tira 4 años de su vida a la basura a razón de 12 horas de estudio diarias librando 1 día a la semana.
> 
> No ha aprobado y no podrá volver a esa oposición porque es muy dura.
> 
> ¿Dónde están esos miles de foreros que animan tanto a opositar? ¿no le ha destrozado la vida ello?:



La peor sensación es el arrepentimiento. Por lo menos lucho por ello.


----------



## daesrd (26 Abr 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Guapa opositora, muy parecida a la cantante Aitana tira 4 años de su vida a la basura a razón de 12 horas de estudio diarias librando 1 día a la semana.
> 
> No ha aprobado y no podrá volver a esa oposición porque es muy dura.
> 
> ¿Dónde están esos miles de foreros que animan tanto a opositar? ¿no le ha destrozado la vida ello?:



Nadie puede guiarse por lo que le pueda ocurrir a otra persona. El que quiera opositar que lo haga y no se deje perturbar por los fracasos ajenos.


----------



## Alf_ET (26 Abr 2022)

Normalmente la gente así se suele presentar a oposiciones de cuerpos más bajos para tener algo en caso de suspender. 
Si no lo ha hecho es que no estaba bien aconsejada.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (26 Abr 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Guapa opositora, muy parecida a la cantante Aitana tira 4 años de su vida a la basura a razón de 12 horas de estudio diarias librando 1 día a la semana.
> 
> No ha aprobado y no podrá volver a esa oposición porque es muy dura.
> 
> ¿Dónde están esos miles de foreros que animan tanto a opositar? ¿no le ha destrozado la vida ello?:



Nadie puede estudiar bien más de cuatro horas diarias, el metabolismo del cerebro no lo permite. Habrá estado doce horas de las cuales, realmente útiles y efectivas, habrá habido esas cuatro. Además si hace esa tontería todos los días de leer cosas durante doce horas la eficacia del estudio se resiente mucho de un día para otro.


----------



## Risitas (26 Abr 2022)

Estáis seguras de que estudió esas horas?

No aprobar son malas notas, lo normal es aprobar y quedarse fuera...

Igual se inventaba muchas cosas para tener seguidores e igual ni estudio esas 12 horas diarias, esas no se las meten ni los mejores opositores.

Se suele hacer un mes antes del examen o dos, pero no 4 años, es imposible acabaría quemadísima.


----------



## BogadeAriete (26 Abr 2022)

Only fans para doriteros opositores... Ese es el camino pverca


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Abr 2022)

El instagran de alcohólica que no se pierde una fiesta no debe ayudar mucho


----------



## jimmyjump (26 Abr 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> La mayor parte de foreros llevan más de 4 años 12 horas al dia posteando mierda sin librar ni 1 dia a la semana. Esa chica es guapa y en una semana ya habrá vivido más que vosotros en años.
> 
> 
> El problema de esta chica es tirar a algo demasiado gordo y no ser capaz de darse cuenta de que no llega al nivel. Se podria haber sacado algo mucho más fácil en unos pocos meses con un esfuerzo mucho menor.
> ...



Mejor presentarse a administrativo o cualquier mierda similar en su comunidad...


----------



## bsnas (26 Abr 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Pija Cuerpoescombro mantenida por papi



Goooooooood pieces.


----------



## ciudadlibre (26 Abr 2022)

cuatro años a 12 horas diarias, sera una oposicion que estaba muy por encima de sus posibilidades, asi que si lo ha reconocido, aunque tarde si la dicha ha sido buena es lo que mas vale


----------



## tunante (26 Abr 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Se ha reconvertido de tiktoker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder que enorme cantidad de videos. Esta no ha pasado del tema I de la constitución.


----------



## OCALO (26 Abr 2022)

pues al Charisterio de cosas cuquis y a otra cosa.
No tiene pinta de que vaya a montarse una Pyme


----------



## hijodeputin (26 Abr 2022)

El tejido laboral español es perverso. Ni la tia es gilipollas ni nosotros unos privilegiados o unos envidiosos. Que nadie se coma la cabeza, lo de españa es una anomalia que hace que todo parezca una realidad distorsionada y la gente lo que no es. Salvando paises de chichinabo, shitholes que diria trump, no he visto mercados laborales que destruyan tanto a las personas como el español. En el lado emocional, físico, social...Yo creo que ya lo hemos hablado todo desde hace años. Lo mejor que uno puede hacer es si tiene juventud y voluntad como esta chavala irse a donde se aprecie a la gente desde un lado más humano.


----------



## Lester_33 (26 Abr 2022)

”Soy una persona superpositiva"
Como putas cabras...


----------



## XRL (26 Abr 2022)

me tiene que dar lastima? yo me puse a trabajar con 15 años

esta tendrá 25 y cotizado 0


----------



## snoopi (26 Abr 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Estáis seguras de que estudió esas horas?
> 
> No aprobar son malas notas, lo normal es aprobar y quedarse fuera...
> 
> ...



Claro, lo ha dicho ella, que estudiaba 24 horas al dia

Me lo creo

¿como se lo puede creer una persona normal?


----------



## ApartapeloS (26 Abr 2022)

Y los que aprobaron la oposición a la que se presentó está que dicen? Que no merece la pena??


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (26 Abr 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> Estudiar una oposición para ser funcionario es una *inversión*. Claro que te puede salir mal, y habrás perdido el tiempo, pero si te sale bien tienes la vida solucionada. ¿No?



Están todas medicadas, medicadas, con medicamentos para la cabeza evidentemente... tengo una compañera que ha aprobado gestión con 55 años, una maravilla... me mata la envidia oiga...


----------



## Apretrujillos (26 Abr 2022)

Una Administracion donde el merito para entrar es "cantar" como papagayos.


----------



## Burbujo1991 (26 Abr 2022)

¿Soy al único que le parece que de físico es normal? Que sí onlyfans, que si cepille a un millonario, yo no lo veo tan claro ese plan de negocios.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (26 Abr 2022)

Que hubiera opositado a celadora y ya estaria ganando 1500 pavos al mes, ademas de poder ir echando el anzuelo a algun doctorsito recien llegado de la Hunibersidad Sanitaria del Aconcagua.


----------



## Marco Porcio (26 Abr 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Nadie puede estudiar bien más de cuatro horas diarias, el metabolismo del cerebro no lo permite. Habrá estado doce horas de las cuales, realmente útiles y efectivas, habrá habido esas cuatro. Además si hace esa tontería todos los días de leer cosas durante doce horas la eficacia del estudio se resiente mucho de un día para otro.



Dejalos, son subnormales, no les da para entenderlo. Diría que 4 horas eficaces en el mejorcísimo de los casos.


----------



## Clorhídrico (26 Abr 2022)

Como tenga la hipergamina como la oposina preveo muuuuuuuuuuchos gatos.


----------



## luron (26 Abr 2022)

Yo conozco tres casos de opositores.

Una es hermana de un amigo mío. Tardó 5 años (A1) y adquirió unos hábitos de vida terribles que le pasarán factura: tabaquismo y sedentarismo. Esta con un sobrepeso terrible y se pule varios paquetes de tabaco diariamente.

Otra es prima mía (A1). Tardó cuatro años y se ha quedado tocada de la cabeza (irascibilidad y además se autolesiona pellizcandose rascándose hasta el punto de hacerse heridas).

Otro primo mío que opositó casi seis años a A1 y no lo consiguió. No tengo contacto con él, pero sospecho que tomaba algún tipo de tranquilizante en esos años porque le vi una vez y estaba casi catatónico.


----------



## StolenInnocence (26 Abr 2022)

Tenia claro el objetivo pero no supo hacer un plan estratégico adecuado. 

1 Afiliarse a las juventudes de un partido R78

2 Pillar puesto interino enchufada

3 Oposiciones internas

4 Estudiar la carrera en una universidad afín al partido elegido

5 Hacer un master postgrado en cualquier parida política

6 Presentarse en las listas a concejal de un pueblo Paco

7 y 8 no hace falta que lo explique


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Abr 2022)

Justo conozco una que aprobó esa oposición hace unos años SIN apenas ESTUDIAR pero casualmente es la pareja de un famosillo Fiscal anticorrupción ( lo de anticorrupción le viene bordado), casualmente esos exámenes son ORALES así que no quiero decir nada pero lo he dejado claro.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Abr 2022)

Y que oposiciones jurídicas son esas??? Las de juez son las peores si no tienes padrinos.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Abr 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Joder q estúpidas son, si siendo tan guapa podria buscarse de marido a cualquiera para que la mantuviera sin trabajar



Y lo sabe, por eso lo tenía como segunda opción por si le salía mal lo de la oposición.

Cada día conocemos mejor la naturaleza femenina, y como piensas REALMENTE las mujeres.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1038587



El betazo sabe que lo tiene seguro, por eso dedico sus esfuerzos en sacarse la plaza.


----------



## aventurero artritico (26 Abr 2022)

yo conozco una que suspendió 4 veces para jueza, curró de abogada un año y con contactos la medio enchufaron de interina en un hayuntamiento de capital, luego fue a oposición con puntos y competía contra 3 o 4 más y la sacó, ahora cobra 4000eur sin pegar golpe


----------



## javac (26 Abr 2022)

Las antiguas carreras de aeronáutico, caminos y similares tenían gente inteligente. 
Cuando 600 tios suspenden un examen y aprueban 60, no hay 600 tios que sean gilipollas y se hayan tocado el rabo. Es que son difíciles. Las de ingeniería del estado, se apuntaban 120 y aprobaban 12, allá por 2010.

Mi compañera de trabajo,ingeniera industrial , dejó su empresa y se ha pasado 4-5 años estudiando, hasta aprobarlas ahora. Gente inteligente motivada y dura de cabeza 

Eso sí, tiene un tocho de derecho constitucional y Legal muy aburrido para aprender y una prueba de inglés regulera. Cabeza, fondo suerte 

Una tía que llevaba proyectos en una multinacional de50000 tios, no cualquiera


----------



## Marco Porcio (26 Abr 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Y lo sabe, por eso lo tenía como segunda opción por si le salía mal lo de la oposición.
> 
> Cada día conocemos mejor la naturaleza femenina, y como piensas REALMENTE las mujeres.



Vendenoslo como una victoria por su parte a ver si cuela juajajajajajaj.


----------



## Karlos Smith (26 Abr 2022)

mr nobody dijo:


> la universidad derroe y te quita los mejores anhos de tu vida, ya te digo



Pues yo me pegaba unas juergas epicas.

Se puede sacar una ingenieria entre pelotazo y pelotazo, solo hay que esperar a que se pase la resaca y no repetir muchas durante la semana


----------



## ZX9 (26 Abr 2022)

NO PASÓ EL EXAMEN ORAL. FIN DEL HILO.


----------



## KUTRONIO (26 Abr 2022)

Puede hacer porno


----------



## KUTRONIO (26 Abr 2022)

Luego las empresas de RRHH saben valorar a los opositores que han fracasado, saben valorar el esfuerzo


----------



## KUTRONIO (26 Abr 2022)

Los psicólogos recomiendan que si en tres veces no se ha aprobado no se debe insistir


----------



## Joaquim (26 Abr 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Vendenoslo como una victoria por su parte a ver si cuela juajajajajajaj.



No, es un fracaso, por eso, una vez fracasado el Plan A, va a por el Plan B.

Si el Plan A, sacarse las oposiciones, hubiera sido un éxito, habría tenido otra Plan A, la Hipergámia, liarse con un funcionario de mayor rango que ella, y el Plan B sería liarse con un funcionario de igual rango que ella, el Betazo sería el Plan C, o quedaría totalmente descartado.

No vendo nada, solo expongo cual es su pensamiento.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Abr 2022)

La gente inteligente no pierde el tiempo estudiando esas mierdas


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Abr 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Guapa opositora, muy parecida a la cantante Aitana tira 4 años de su vida a la basura a razón de 12 horas de estudio diarias librando 1 día a la semana.
> 
> No ha aprobado y no podrá volver a esa oposición porque es muy dura.
> 
> ¿Dónde están esos miles de foreros que animan tanto a opositar? ¿no le ha destrozado la vida ello?:



Joder pues es clavada a una excompañera de curro que tuve del mismo perfil
Un coquito estudiando no saca la plaza, se vino a mi empresa a currar.
Le tiro los trastos todo cristo, servidor incluido. Hasta que se entera uno que es viuda de alfa del malote de su pueblo... ningun otro le valia, por lo demas soldado profesional.. igual ahora es cabo o sargento, quien sabe...

A dia de hoy andara casi por los 50 ( yo la conoci con 30-32) paseando un perro patada yorki, cara de mucha amargura y del brazo de algun betazo para que la pasee un poco. Soltera sin hijos.... gran genetica.. pero con todos los fusibles del coco quemados.

Cuidado con lo que hablan de inversiones y planes B de betazos. Que estas tiran por la OPO mas chunga y por el tio mas inaccesible y juegan a todo o nada con todo en su vida.


----------



## ArturoB (26 Abr 2022)

Y ahora se dedica en el Insta a poner mierdas de belleza, igual de improductivo gastando el tiempo.


----------



## Lanzalosdados (26 Abr 2022)

Estáis enfermos de odio


----------



## DVD1975 (26 Abr 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> A mí este tema me parece realmente curioso y la medida de la mezquindad social instalada, fruto de 40 añazos de socialdemocracia. La mayoría de funcionarios de oposición son perfectamente conocedores de esta realidad pero lo aceptan sin más. Como mucho, alguna vez les escuchas alguna crítica pero al partido contrario y al clásico "pero más roban los empresarios/autónomos".
> 
> Luego son los primeros en montar manifestaciones por una externalización pero no les veo movilizarse por una corruptela sistémica que para empezar depaupera su propia oposición.



Y son los primeros en defraudar una ex conocida mía la multo hacienda con 10.000 euros yo le dije que no lo hiciera pero el problema es que se le subió a la cabeza el ser funci luego se iba quejando que había gente que defraudaba y no la pillaban, ella en su mente tenía la idea que ella no había defraudado.
Pues no ha aprendido sigue haciendo cosas raras.


BURBUJEITOR II dijo:


> No supo usar su cerebro y desaprovechó su coño… Si hubiese empleado las 12 horas diarias en evaluar lo que estaba dejando de ganar con su coño… estaria forrada y contenta.



Y tu con el de tu madre no?.
O el de tu mujer o hermana o hija no?.


----------



## Murnau (26 Abr 2022)

Me la pela que sea guapa, y que no haya aprobado también. Por cierto, es normal tirando a normal, basta de tanto pagafantismo.


----------



## vermer (26 Abr 2022)

Dad que casi todos posts de las primeras páginas son de gente sin ni puta idea de oposiciones, iluminaré un poco a los logseros:

Nada es blanco o negro, sino un conjunto de factores. Veamos

- los graduados/licenciados en derecho tienen un buen número de oposiciones a mano. Desde auxiliares administrativos (grupo C2) hasta las del grupo A1, las más codiciadas, que veremos aparte. Y es que buena parte del temario de cualquier opo va de leyes, lo cual da ventaja a los picapleitos.

- No abunda entre los picapleitos la gente humilde. Menos aún si han estudiado con buenas notas....con lo cual aspiran a la "creme de la creme": notarios, jueces, registradores, en primer lugar. Después letrados y como "premio de consolación" plazas de "técnicos en derecho" (manda cojones que se autodenominen "técnicos" estos inútiles en matemáticas, lógica y afines)

- En las opos es famoso el dedazo y el chanchullo. Y cuanto menor sea el tamaño de las AAPP, mayor es el chanchullo.....y si hablamos de derecho, no reproduciré lo que me han contado muchos "insiders" de alto nivel.

- A la hora de apostar por una opo de picapleitos vip, es ESENCIAL el preparador. P ej, si vas para juez, te debe preparar (y vale un pastón) un juez acreditado. No vale con que sea un buen juez. Debe tener buenos resultados con sus alumnos Y ESO NO ESTA AL ALCANCE DE CUALQUIERA NI DE COÑA. Ni por pasta, ni por que te admita, ni por que tengas el nivel suficiente. Esa gente no admite estudiantes medio-buenos (perfectamente puede ser el caso de la mayoría)

- Dedicar 4-6 años es de lo más habitual. Si eres bueno y tu preparador también , es muy probable que de no aprobar tengas buen trabajo, pero aquí cuentan muchos factores. Pero si lo que has preparado son unas opos de técnico en derecho y no las sacas.....más vale que seas humilde y oposites a algo más sencillo.
Con todo, a quien se rifan de verdad es a quienes aprueban las opos más duras (notario, juez, reg) Y LAS APRUEBAN.

Mi aprecio por los licenciadillos/graduadillos en derecho tiende a cero y creo que suponen una rémora en cualquier organización pública o privada.....salvo excepciones (p ej si además son ADE , ...no profundixaré)

Terminaré diciendo que conozco a muchos aspirantes a oposición vip. Suelen ser muy buenos estudiantes (bueno, más bien excelentes papagayos) y la mayorìa las sacan (si y solo si van con preparadores vip... entre otras cosas  ) PERO también conozco a algún crack que le ha dado la pájara y abandona o reduce su "nivel aspiracional"

Para otro rato el tema de las "ayudas químicas", adicciones y lo mal del ala que terminan muchos.

Dios nos quiere humildes.


----------



## DVD1975 (26 Abr 2022)

luron dijo:


> Yo conozco tres casos de opositores.
> 
> Una es hermana de un amigo mío. Tardó 5 años (A1) y adquirió unos hábitos de vida terribles que le pasarán factura: tabaquismo y sedentarismo. Esta con un sobrepeso terrible y se pule varios paquetes de tabaco diariamente.
> 
> ...



Madre mia los casos que cuentas da miedo .


----------



## poppom (26 Abr 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> La mayor parte de foreros llevan más de 4 años 12 horas al dia posteando mierda sin librar ni 1 dia a la semana. Esa chica es guapa y en una semana ya habrá vivido más que vosotros en años.
> 
> 
> El problema de esta chica es tirar a algo demasiado gordo y no ser capaz de darse cuenta de que no llega al nivel. Se podria haber sacado algo mucho más fácil en unos pocos meses con un esfuerzo mucho menor.
> ...



Forear también es vivir
En mi lecho de muerte no me arrepentiré de las horas foreadas, es más, lloraré amargamente por no haberlas aprovechado foreando mejor.
Hay veces que pienso poner sesudos comentarios y acabo poniendo.
Melafo o ok Charo.
Pero la vida es así. No se aprovecha el momento cuando se tiene entre las manos


----------



## Visilleras (26 Abr 2022)

¿Cuantos hombres en España están en su misma situación (o peor) y no cuentan con NINGÚN apoyo, ni encontrarásn trabajo al salir en un canal de Yout...


Mira, déjalo, si da igual.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (26 Abr 2022)

esto derroe mas que remar


----------



## reydmus (26 Abr 2022)

El sistema de oposiciones de justicia es absurdo y desfasado. Luego ya el sistema de funcionariado y su forma de trabajar da risa.

Pueden ser unos inutiles y hacer cosas absurdas que les da igual, su placita la tienen asegurada y responsabilidad nula sobre su trabajo.


----------



## Alarkos (26 Abr 2022)

No minusvaloro la capacidad extraordinaria de estar pegado a un libro de mierda 12 horas al día durante 4 años PERO aquí hay que revisar el concepto de "ESTUDIAR". Estudiar es aprender, investigar, reflexionar, refutar y lo más importante de todo, utilizar ese conocimiento para un fin productivo. Lo que se hace en una oposición (o en el colegio) es memorizar y la memorización es solo una parte más del estudio.


----------



## gromenauer (26 Abr 2022)

vermer dijo:


> Dad que casi todos posts de las primeras páginas son de gente sin ni puta idea de oposiciones, iluminaré un poco a los logseros:
> 
> Nada es blanco o negro, sino un conjunto de factores. Veamos
> 
> ...



Una conocida formada en abogacia aplicó cierta humildad, optando al puesto de consolación como tesnica. Aunque esto ya formaba parte de su estrategia. La cuestión era obtener plaza. Lo de un puesto mejor ya es una cuestión que dejó ir viendo para el futuro.

Su estrategia era que buena parte del temario del puesto ya se lo sabía por su formación previa. La otra parte era que habian tres sitios de la província, y por ubicación el le quedaba mas cerca era el que previsiblemente tendria menos demanada por parte de opositores. La coyontura de que en el despacho que trabajaba bajó la faena y le rebajaron horas, y que poco después se quedase preñada, también ayudó a que se dedicara unos 8 o 9 meses para incar codos y asegurar el tiro.


----------



## INE (26 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Los psicólogos recomiendan que si en tres veces no se ha aprobado no se debe insistir



Yo conozco a un tío que se sacó judicatura in extremis, yo creo que llevaba mínimo 8 años con
ellas y cuando ya se planteaba dejarlo, aprobó.


----------



## Vnsky77 (26 Abr 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Están todas medicadas, medicadas, con medicamentos para la cabeza evidentemente... tengo una compañera que ha aprobado gestión con 55 años, una maravilla... me mata la envidia oiga...



Gestión procesal? Con 55 años? Cuantos años de estudio, si se puede saber? Es digno de alabar..


----------



## Vnsky77 (26 Abr 2022)

INE dijo:


> Yo conozco a un tío que se sacó judicatura in extremis, yo creo que llevaba mínimo 8 años con
> ellas y cuando ya se planteaba dejarlo, aprobó.



Una compañera mía de carrera las sacó en 10 años.


----------



## Can Pistraus (26 Abr 2022)

mol dijo:


> Otro video de mierda de youtube con una youtuber y su portada con letras grandes blancas, rojas o amarillas, con su cara ahi plasmada, y titulo sensacionalista.
> 
> Se podria empezar un movimiento para no visualizar contenido de youtubers cuya portada es la de la susodicha y la que menciono; vendehumos y caza borregos.



Algún gurú retrasado les dijó a esos caraculos lo de poner sus feos caretos haciendo muecas para el thumbnail del video, igual con la tipografía y el marketing. Yo creo que la burbuja del attention whorismo petará.


----------



## f700b (26 Abr 2022)

Y de que era la oposición?


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (26 Abr 2022)

No ha perdido el tiempo. Eso ha forjado su personalidad y triunfará en cualquier objetivo que se proponga. 

Mis felicitaciones


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Abr 2022)

Poco actualizados os veo 

La tía tiene instagram de jijeo desde hace más de 4 años, así que lo de las 12 horas no se lo cree nadie 

Segundo, una tía con 1000 seguidores y ya tiene marcas pagandola por anunciar sus productos 

Mientras, tú remando como un gilipollas


----------



## Chino Negro (26 Abr 2022)

Domoarigatougozaimashita prefiero el de Salamanca ya que el de Madrid estudias África


----------



## alas97 (26 Abr 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Pija Cuerpoescombro mantenida por papi



cero pena.

en cinco minutos se levanta lo que no esta escrito si se lo propone. lo que tu ganas en joroba en una mina en galicia en cinco años a la tía se la suda y te manda a tomar por culo por muerto de hambre.


----------



## Shugo (26 Abr 2022)

Dicen que estudiando un tema diez mil horas te vuelves un experto de clase mundial. Considerando que descansó en festivos y se tomó algunas vacaciones esta tía estudió casi 15000 horas. Supongo que el planteamiento se refiere al supuesto de que el interesado tenga las condiciones necesarias para entender el tema de estudio.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Abr 2022)

Con la tontería está ganando cientos de followers cada hora que pasa 

A saber en cuántos foros, grupos de WhatsApp y Telegram e hilos de Twitter se está hablando de la susodicha


----------



## SolyCalma (26 Abr 2022)

Una pena, asi esta casi toda la juventud a ver si aprueba para entrar en la mafia funcionarial, la cual bien se podria seriamente automatizar y que hicieran falta la mitad.


Me acuerdo uno que estaba opositando y yo le decia que esto de las oposiciones no va a ninguna parte como sociedad porque no crea nada nuevo tanto funcionario , y el tio me decia: " si, si, que se hace dinero, que mi novia trabaja en la administración y todos los dias sacan un monton de dinero " .. entre eso y otras cosas me quedó clara la MAFIA que es la administración. Encima no se dan cuenta de que empobrece a la larga siendo tantos , tan ineficiente y tan poco automatizado, joder es que hay quien piensa que toda esa masa de charos crea riqueza.


----------



## Antiparras (26 Abr 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



tiene que pasar por taller para alinear la dirección


----------



## jvega (26 Abr 2022)

Pero enseña argo


----------



## magnificent (26 Abr 2022)

Pero esta es una solo de los cientos de miles de juguetes rotos que se han tirado años y años a conseguir la plaza de funci

Esta al menos da la cara y dice que no aprobó y que tiro X años de su vida a la basura, pero la mayoría callan como putas


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (26 Abr 2022)

MELAFO?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Abr 2022)

Cuanta más administración, más se complican las cosas, más necesitas ir a la administración a hacer trámites y reclamaciones y por lo tanto más administración hace falta para atender al ciudadano


----------



## auricooro (26 Abr 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos el que sabe poco del tema eres tú.
> Hay que diferenciar entre opositores y opositores,todos los grupos A de oposiciones serias como jueces,fiscales (son el mismo proceso),interventores, abogados del estado,hacienda etc ... lo hacen por dinero obviamente pero también porque les gusta ese trabajo y quieren dedicarse a ello,y esa gente por muy parásita y casta funcionarial que sea tienen mis respetos,de hecho los perfiles que conozco que hacen esas oposiciones siempre han sido los mejores en lo suyo,que es estudiar desde el instituto y la universidad.
> 
> Poca gente sabe lo que es dedicar los mejores años de tu vida desde los 21-22 hasta los 30 a una puta oposición sin saber ni siquiera si tendrás plaza,mientras el resto de tus colegas va de fiesta o de nini o se toca los huevos con la cantinela de "que reme otro" porque la vida laboral no compensa.
> ...



Estoy se acuerdo. Pero también hay que dejar de mandar gente a opositar diciéndoles que es la única salida. No podemos ser todos funcionarios. Es como querer que todo el mundo sea empresario. No todo el mundo vale. En unos años vamos a ver muchos que llevan años y años estudiando para no conseguir nada, excepto joder su salud, porque estar 12 horas repitiendo boe como un loro, tampoco es sano precisamente.


----------



## TomásPlatz (26 Abr 2022)

mr nobody dijo:


> la universidad derroe y te quita los mejores anhos de tu vida, ya te digo



Fue el mayor error de mi vida.


----------



## TomásPlatz (26 Abr 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Estoy se acuerdo. Pero también hay que dejar de mandar gente a opositar diciéndoles que es la única salida. No podemos ser todos funcionarios. Es como querer que todo el mundo sea empresario. No todo el mundo vale. En unos años vamos a ver muchos que llevan años y años estudiando para no conseguir nada, excepto joder su salud, porque estar 12 horas repitiendo boe como un loro, tampoco es sano precisamente.



Menudo atajo de gilipollas cobardes de mierda son los opositores funcivagos. 

No tienen cojones. 

Quieren la seguridad de una nomina fija a cambio de vender su alma al diablo. 

brutal.


----------



## Pollepolle (26 Abr 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Guapa opositora, muy parecida a la cantante Aitana tira 4 años de su vida a la basura a razón de 12 horas de estudio diarias librando 1 día a la semana.
> 
> No ha aprobado y no podrá volver a esa oposición porque es muy dura.
> 
> ¿Dónde están esos miles de foreros que animan tanto a opositar? ¿no le ha destrozado la vida ello?:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Abr 2022)

ESTAIS MVERTISIMOS EN VIDA


SIN LIDERAZGO

SIN MORAL

SIN IDEA DE NADA 

SVJETOS PASIVES​


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Abr 2022)

A cualquier cosa llamáis guapa
Se parece a Aitana, en qué? En la voz de tonta? En el blanco de los ojos?
Hacéroslo mirar!


----------



## Giordano Bruno (27 Abr 2022)

mr nobody dijo:


> la universidad derroe y te quita los mejores anhos de tu vida, ya te digo



Pues menudas fiestas me he pegado yo en la uni jojojojojojo


----------



## Giordano Bruno (27 Abr 2022)

INE dijo:


> Bromas aparte, hay que tener valor para dejarlo después de 4 años de estudio y miles de horas.
> Cuántos en su situación no seguirán por inercia en vez de dejarlo y pasar página.



El que lo ha dejado era el que la mantenía, que no es lo mismo


----------



## Dj Puesto (27 Abr 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Una pena asi esta casi todo la juventud a ver si aprueba para entrar en la mafia funcionarial, la cual biennse podria seriamente automatizar y que hicieran falta la mitad.
> 
> 
> Me acuerdo uno que estaba opositando y yo le decia esto de las al oposiciones no va a ninguna parte como sociedad porque no crea nada nuevo tanto funcionario , y el tio me decia si si que se hace dinero que mi novia trabaja en la administración y todos los dias sacan un monton de dinero .. entre eso y otras cosas me quedo clara la MAFIA que es la administración. Encima no se dan cuenta de que empobrece a la larga tantos , tan ineficiente y tan poco automátizado, joder es que hay quien piensa que toda esa masa de charoa crea riqueza.



Estamos viviendo una etapa de transición que siempre comparo a los cajeros y los bancarios, hoy un banco es gestoría, correduria de seguros, bolsa... Mil cosas, pero las funciones clásicas las hace la maquinita y cada vez despiden más y contratan menos. 

En la administración cada vez está todo más automatizado y es autoliquidable, es una irresponsabilidad supina lo que están haciendo los políticos, cada día sobran más pero no paran de sacar plazas porque tienen al 30% del electorado cogido por los huevoshuevos con la expectativa de sacar placita. 

Como va a pagar este país pensiones y funcionarios es un misterio, pese a la digitalización el servicio cada vez es peor y más deficitario, al final sobre todo labores de gestión y recaudación las acabaran privatizando así que a los auxiliares se les acabó lo de leer el marca y cafés, tendrán trabajo pero del normal. 

Lo gracioso es que hacen falta médicos, jueces... Pero todo lo que sacan son mueve papeles fácilmente prescindibles y que un ordenador los vapulea


----------



## magnificent (27 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A cualquier cosa llamáis guapa
> Se parece a Aitana, en qué? En la voz de tonta? En el blanco de los ojos?
> Hacéroslo mirar!



Pero si es que ni tiene culo ni tetas es una plancha 

Pero el hezpañol medio endiosando siempre a cardos


----------



## Abort&cospelo (27 Abr 2022)

¿Y las mamadas, como se le dan?


----------



## arangul (27 Abr 2022)

willy smit tenia que haber continuado con lo que empezo,dando tortazos por er mundo


----------



## 121 (27 Abr 2022)

Vaya como melafo, es la novia perfecta


----------



## SolyCalma (27 Abr 2022)

121 dijo:


> Vaya como melafo, es la novia perfecta



Que telafo ok pero, la novia perfecta? Una tiktokera todo el puto dia haciendo videos de gilipolleces, anda ya ...


----------



## 121 (27 Abr 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Que telafo ok pero, la novia perfecta? Una tiktokera todo el puto dia haciendo videos de gilipolleces, anda ya ...



Vale no seguí el hilo, pensaba que era modosita y buena a la par que guapa. Para satisfacer a esas tiktokeras viajeras necesitas 80k para arriba y según las aspiraciones de la diva en cuestión ni eso


----------



## SolyCalma (27 Abr 2022)

121 dijo:


> Vale no seguí el hilo, pensaba que era modosita y buena a la par que guapa. Para satisfacer a esas tiktokeras viajeras necesitas 80k para arriba y según las aspiraciones de la diva en cuestión ni eso



Ni con 1M estoy con uns tiktokera coñazo publicando un video sobre la magdalena que se tomó por la mñana y lo rica que estaba. Modosita, buena y guapa no te digo que no sea pero la pobre ha tirado por el camino del postureo en el que prostituyes tu intimidad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Abr 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> La mayor parte de foreros llevan más de 4 años 12 horas al dia posteando mierda sin librar ni 1 dia a la semana. Esa chica es guapa y en una semana ya habrá vivido más que vosotros en años.
> 
> 
> El problema de esta chica es tirar a algo demasiado gordo y no ser capaz de darse cuenta de que no llega al nivel. Se podria haber sacado algo mucho más fácil en unos pocos meses con un esfuerzo mucho menor.
> ...



Sasto. Ha querido ir demasiado arriba sin llegar al nivel pudiendo hacer oposiciones mucho más fáciles.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Abr 2022)

121 dijo:


> Vale no seguí el hilo, pensaba que era modosita y buena a la par que guapa. Para satisfacer a esas tiktokeras viajeras necesitas 80k para arriba y según las aspiraciones de la diva en cuestión ni eso



¿80k? Mucho más.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (27 Abr 2022)

El que consigue algo es porque persevera y supera cualquier obstáculo que se le ponga por delante.
Es una obsesión fija y no permite alternativa que no sea el éxito.
Desde luego este no es el caso.


----------



## vanderwilde (27 Abr 2022)

En esos años podía haber tenido tres chiquillos y haberlos puesto delante de asuntos sociales. Vida resuelta.

Se podía haber hecho Guardia Civil o Policía, y cuando hubiese terminado el periodo de prácticas se da de baja por depresión, vida resuelta.

Hay muchas formas, porque hoy en día NO merece la pena estudiar. Anda que no está ganando dinero un fontanero, electricista, etc. Están rifados.

Como dice en la película El Sargento de Hierro: Hay que adaptarse, y hoy en día adaptarse es empezar a buscar dinero con 14 años, no libros.


----------



## Felson (27 Abr 2022)

Alguien que oposite, per se, es alguien que se ha rendido a toda esperanza. Simplemente quiere sobrevivir a lo que le quede de vida (aunque oposite y apruebe a los 12 años). Es cierto que puede desarrollar otra vida gracias a ello, pero si de verdad tuviera vida, no podría tener vida quitándoselo a otros, que es, por definición, la definición de funcionario (o publicano, como dice la biblia, aunque yo no soy demasiado religioso y, mucho menos, creyente.. en nada y en casi nada ni nadie). Entiendo a los opositores, pero no quisiera ser como ellos. Agradezco a la vida, que no me haya dado oportunidad para ser como ellos.

No en este mundo, en este país, con gente como ellos que cada una de sus vacaciones en algún lugar hortera supone el hambre de cien niños, literalmente, aunque ellos no quieran creerlo. Como en la Edad Media (mentira, nunca se ha llegado al nivel de cobro de impuestos como ahora, ni en la época de Robin Hood o de las revueltas del centro de la península contra los impuestos romanos -que eran, más o menos- el 3 por ciento de lo producido ... y la revuelta se produjo porque querían aumentarlo a un diez por ciento, más o menos - curiosamente se llama diezmo.... para para eso está hasta la wiki, por no extenderme-... y lo de diezmar a las tropas como castigo... pero, además de esa "diezmación" se instituyeron otros diezmos...

En fin... que la Wiki o el museo de historia de Cuenca). A lo que voy, que si fuera cristiano no me gustaría ser parte de los centuriones que mataron a Jesucristo o si fuera voluntario no me gustaría ser de los que quitan el dinero a los pobres por la fuerza. Sin embargo, los funcionarios, son peores que todos esos, con el mismos puesto y, además, opositan (hacen esfuerzo) para ser, comportarse o hacer posible todo eso. Lo que es peor... beneficiarse de ello, ganar un salario con el sufrimiento de otros o sacar provecho de tal sufrimiento o trabajo. No, no ha cambiado mucho las cosas desde la época de Wallace o Robin Hood. En el mejor de los casos, ha cambiado para peor. Y nadie se quiere sentir el shérif de Nottingam, pero muchos lo son, apoyan o viven de ello.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (27 Abr 2022)

Oposicion de las duras, para Juez en este pais debes tener carnet politico, (es tal que asi, no voy a decir porque lo se), no solo eso sino padrino, creo que he entendido que se presentaba para un grado por debajo de este que debe tener lo suyo también.
Notario, Juez y creo que la que ella menciona son para 5-8-10 años y teniendo todos los contactos a mano, no sospechais porque le forma una persona determinada?

Dicho esto, al menos dice la verdad, a ver estadisticamente cuanta gente se presenta que encima son todos de familia top y no han tenido que hacer CV, estudiar varias cosas, etc? 1-2-3 responda otra vez, porque hasta las de maestro en la publica ultimamente todas las niñas pijas presentandose (para tener familia puede que sea la unica opcion que tengan ahi no lo niego), solo que siempre ellas entre ser las mimadas de la familia (las mujeres no solian currar, carrerita no muy dificiil y sino privada pagada por papis y mamis ) mientras a mi, a mis colegas etc pum a currar a la minima (y hemos podido estudiar gracias a que no eran casas donde tenias que ayudar a la hipoteca con 300-600 pavos al mes o mas que hay casos asi een la nueva españa pobre).
Y os aseguro que en su entorno pijo ya van pillando por banda a alguno que anda bien colocado, me se varias historias y sino se pillan al profe de educacion fisica xD (seria la version del malote hoy endia, lejos quedan nuestros miticos profes de gimnasia ya con mediana edad hijos y hasta tripa que los habia desde flipaos mandando cosas a otros que te decian na jugad al futbol etc xD).

Si tiene la carrera de derecho tiene curro asegurado en la privada indudablemente, eso si alomejor toca de becaria el empezar en gestorias etc
Estas tias no van a pedir un perfil inferior a su carrera, ni un tio con cualquier carrera, sino minimo un titulo de prestigio para posible buen curro.

Volviendo a la estadistica la gente normal esta: Estudiando el CFGS o carrera u otro titulo ahi no vas a estudiar opo, entre medias has trabajado algo, al acabar vas pillando mierdas y saltas de una a otra y te vuelves a sacar titulines , y despues ya sacas si no tenias carrera o algo que querias equivalente por tu cuenta porque has currado, asi que te dan los 26-30 de media si no eres el tipico memorietadiscoduro o genio.
Los que curran a full estudiando menos y se acostumbran a 1200-2000 pavos mes, esos derrochan dinero y se independizan, y hasta casan con casi 30 y no estan acostumbrados a estudiar, (aunque beneficio de la duda si les pagan paro, + baja y coincide hipoteticamente opo de lo suyo y como estan relajados estudian porque nunca lo hicieron con esfuerzo y total puede que sean obedientes).

Si se presentan 10 personas por plaza estudiando ya estas jodido con casi todo, por lo tanto estadisticamente no tienes probabilidades de conseguirla. No puedes quemar años de tu vida solo en eso o destruiras tu CV y para la privada jamas te querran para NADA, a la par currando y estudiando necesitas un curro comodo de 4-7 hrs en continua donde tu cabeza aun funcione y te debe quedar tiempo para hacer deporte 1 hora como poco , ademas de dormir, comer y en independizados labores del hogar 1 dia semana dep o 2 si quieren otro para disfrute.
Para estudiar no se aconseja descansar mas de 1 dia semana y a ser posible darle TODOS (2-6 horas, dependiendo de si tocan vacaciones o esta cerca el examen) y luego tras cada examen desconexion total 1-2 semanas. (esto lo que recuerdo para titulos donde habia que estudiar medianamente).

En la actualidad que ratio de presentados por plaza hay? de ese ratio vamos a suponer que teneis titulos como yo y seguis repasando inglés entonces ciertos psicotecnicos e inglés sin estudiarlos se pasan (yo pase esas 2 para jefe de estacion de Renfe y me pillo estudiando lo mio solo para que la familia dejara de dar por culo y de paso fui modo troll, me sirvio para analizar muy bien el entorno podemita de crianza por la universidad en cuestion en la zona mas pija de Madrid dandome mas asco que los baños de mi instituto publico a lo El sustituto version moderada.
El empleo publico de empresa publica es mas sencillo, pero depende de que la peña no vaya mucho a esa convo y coincidan justo los que no saben cosas que nosotros sabemos para quitarte muchos, solo en esa ocasion con 6 meses de estudio de teoria podria haber entrado.
Me hizo gracia ver a chavales con bmws mas caros que el curso de maquinista para la opcion de tecnico, VENDE EL PUTO COCHE Y HAZTE MAQUINISTA (yo probaba esos bmws gratis ), pero mejor que no piensen asi xD por si necesito el plan E de huida algún dia.
Joder que uno de mi clase que ni hizo bachiller y no era muy listo acabo de maquinista, estudiando mucho menos que yo en lo mio y lo suyo es mas practico padentro.

Seamos sinceros no hay casi ninguna posibilidad e sacar oposicion, yo he conocido muchos casos a CNP-GC y sin puntos extras NO SE ENTRA y no hay via directa a puestos por titulacion, solo para jefaturas y es mas chungo.
Plazas que hasta el 2006 eran asequibles en teoria si se las curraba uno.
En la entrevista quieren gente obediente comepollas del sistema, por eso entran mas cabestros que gente que ante una movida razona como se hacia siempre, pero que te dan igual porque viene un moronegro y no actuan, por eso con la gente debil se ensañaban en la plandemia.

El coste-inversion para una de las faciles puede ser de 2-6 años , que coste de horas garantizan sin volverte loco sacarla? garantizar es el calculo que enn unos estudios necesitas para SACARLOS, y si en algunos hay tiempo limite y en otros son tan jodidos que lo normal son 5-8 años como en las ingenierias mas duras y carreras cientificas chungas o incluso mates (pero esas garantizan 2k mes en el peor de los casos porque todo depende de OFERTA Y DEMANDA).
En este pais la Oferta de trabajadores ES ABRUMADORA por culpa del modelo IMPRODUCTIVO DESINDUSTRIALIZADO al 85% y Masacrado a IMPUESTOS PARA PYMES, si no se es superlisto en mates o memorieta pro, en mates porque explican de culo y yo que no era un lumbreras se mas que cualquiera que no calcula la estadistica del covid, ni de nada, ni de una opcion a un trabajo.
Se le suma la inmigracion DESCONTROLADA ILEGAL INNECESARIA EN UN 60% y que el empresario siempre machaca al trabajador al primerito , es a quien le caen las hostias de todo el sistema o el que recoge LA MIERDA del Estado y del sistema economico.

Bien cuanto pagan en oposiciones del monton? a donde te destinan ? (en que se convierten 1.3 a 2k mes si pagas entre alquiler y gastos 1k o mas? y que coño haces en lugares que nadie quiere estar?), trato con compañeros rojos en su mayor parte + sindicalistas + progres +enchufados politicos?

Las oposiciones son como en la privada la representacion en escena de la supuesta "legalidad del sistema", que por detras mete 2 terceras partes via contactos, enchufazos, carnet politico etc.
Miraros los asesores de Sanchez a ver que titulacion tienen, porque cualquiera de nosotros tenemos mas y nos tratan como a lumpen en algunos casos.

Sobre la Universidad, se va a hacer contactos, tener amigos, salir y esas cosas, (el que pille novia mejor alli lo tienen a huevo en algunas unis por estadistica de niñas de barrios mejores que el tuyo)la publica no vale ni para tomar por culo en el mayor de los casos y la privada `pues cuesta una pasta (debe asegurar practicas o curro despues aunque sea ganando 300-1000 pavos mes de algo que luego valga para mejorar).

Lo de esta chica y comentarios paso a comentar ahora xD, si le sale bien el internet saca mas pasta y si sabe moverse por su carrera y va currando de lo suyo en la privada puede aspirar a algo digno , si quiere menos horas tirar a nivelesinferiores aunque el peor de todos esta mal pagado para su titulacion (el ultim de todos deberia ser para barriobajeras con fp media, sin bachiller, para lo que pagan vaya, pero estamos en España donde esos puestos no son para mediocres como fuera sino que hay hostias , algo digno de ver en el mundo entero que solo pasa aqui).


Otra cosa mas: Llegariais antes a deportistas de elite que a gente que gana pasta por ser lista, porque a base de cojones no se sacan los estudios por desgracia , lo otro si es a base de horas y cojones y sacrigfcio (aunque debe haber genetica o padrinos segun que deportes jaja) y entre medias podeis vivir de otras cosas del deporte mejor pagadas , conclusion sale mas a cuenta al niño que se dedique al deporte que a estudiar si no tiene ci 120-150 o mas, trabajando ahorrando e invirtiendo TAMBIEN LLEGARIAIS ANTES A TENER MAS PASTA incluso a ganar contactos (porque la necesidad intelectual en curros normales es menor y es todo practico y la peña no se esfuerza, ni sabe invertir, ni sabe ahorrar, ni sabe ser casapapi, ni sabe vivir en un pueblo).
El problema que hay mucho curro de mierda, de oficinas sales quemadisimo en Madrid al menos y el ambiente puede ser toxico por 1 o varias mujeres emponderadas y sino tienes a algun chuloputas o al tipicopisacabezastrepa y ya ni te cuento con jefes chungos.
En otros te revientas salud fisica, en otros debes saber arreglar cosas en x tiempo (eso o se vale o no se vale) y meten muchas horas.
Hay menos trabajadores de los necesarios por culpa deesde la pasada crisis (ZP tiene culpa y los impuestos y la inmigracion brutalisima y por las deudas de la peña sin cojones pisando a los jovenes que llegabamos a ver si las vacuna les da el paseillo a toda la gentuza que hay por ahi por cierto xD).
ASi que es jodido estar comodo en un sitio medio seguro donde ganes 1200-1500, que es en realidad 1000 pavos porque en gasofa y gastos del coche te podrias dejar ya parte con la inflacion actual y de las ciudades hay que huir si o si .
La otra es que tenga tu familia otra vivienda y pillar como sea una ayuda y currar de tus cosas en B pero el tema b anda muy complejo no es broma... y de remate pillar ayudas si tienes 2-3 hijos pero para esto vivienda costera o en el campo , esta ultima mejor y que 1 de los 2 de la pareja tenga un curro normal y vivan modo separado como hacen "algunos".

Conclusion dentro de España desde el 2008 vivimos en el puto PEOR PAIS DEL MUNDO OCCIDENTAL para tener un trabajo digno, vida digna y futuro, lo que era bueno (libertad y tema impositivo se lo han CARGADO), incluso el precio de las cosas.
Y en el tercer mundo con titulacion los de alli les garantizan curro y viven como REYES.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (27 Abr 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> A mí este tema me parece realmente curioso y la medida de la mezquindad social instalada, fruto de 40 añazos de socialdemocracia. La mayoría de funcionarios de oposición son perfectamente conocedores de esta realidad pero lo aceptan sin más. Como mucho, alguna vez les escuchas alguna crítica pero al partido contrario y al clásico "pero más roban los empresarios/autónomos".
> 
> Luego son los primeros en montar manifestaciones por una externalización pero no les veo movilizarse por una corruptela sistémica que para empezar depaupera su propia oposición.



+1

Si respetaran la constitucion ellos demandaban y pararian el pais para joder a los pioliticos que nos jodena todos, porque la subida de impuestos y precios les AFECTA A ELLOS, y en el pasado MAS QUE A LA GENTE DE LA PRIVADA, ahora menos, cierto pero igualmente AFECTA.

Y lo peor que silencian a los funcis merecidos y con vocacion de lo suyo que los hay en algunas plazas.

Yo no se para que tanto puesto blindado si veo mas cojones y conversaciones antisistema en la privada desde que era joven, autenticas charlas interesantisimas donde se aprende muchisimo.
Tuve suerte de tener unos pocos profes criticos del sistema, algo patriotas y a la par inteligentes probablemente esta figura hoy en dia ni exista miedo da pensarlo, de ellos aprendias ciencias de algun tipo de las utiles que los garrulos españoles no tienen ni puta idea, por eso los envenenan , les encierran y APLAUDEN.
Les han tratado peor que a los perros de Pavlov en la IIGM, eran felices hasta que reventaban sin saberlo ante tanques, aqui nos van maltratando hastala muerte esclavizados perdiendo todo atisbo de libertad y propeidad.



Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Nadie puede estudiar bien más de cuatro horas diarias, el metabolismo del cerebro no lo permite. Habrá estado doce horas de las cuales, realmente útiles y efectivas, habrá habido esas cuatro. Además si hace esa tontería todos los días de leer cosas durante doce horas la eficacia del estudio se resiente mucho de un día para otro.



Se puede con descansos y entrenamiento, yo a mas de 4-6 no llegaba , pegado al examen si me hacia las 8-12 pero es que repasas cosas que sabes, tambien me cambiaba de aula de estudio hasta con un "carnet" e iba a donde habia universitarias top para no amargarme la existencia (no debe haber muchas , ni ninguna, mucha distraccion o nula motivacion). Si iba a unos estudios donde eramos casi todo tios no una universidad al uso llena de pivones.



hijodeputin dijo:


> El tejido laboral español es perverso. Ni la tia es gilipollas ni nosotros unos privilegiados o unos envidiosos. *Que nadie se coma la cabeza, lo de españa es una anomalia que hace que todo parezca una realidad distorsionada y la gente lo que no es. Salvando paises de chichinabo, shitholes que diria trump, no he visto mercados laborales que destruyan tanto a las personas como el español. En el lado emocional, físico, social...*Yo creo que ya lo hemos hablado todo desde hace años. Lo mejor que uno puede hacer es si tiene juventud y voluntad como esta chavala irse a donde se aprecie a la gente desde un lado más humano.



Hasta el año 2008 era digerible.
Que pasa que los que vimos la España de antes ibamos confiados y de sobrados por la vida, ni te mirabas excedencias , ni te arriesgabas a un curso que te costara 300 euros si no te daban firmado trabajo, y te querias pirar de vacas y tenias que estudiar dejabas las cosas temporales.
A partir de 2011 las cosas se pusieron feas de pelotas hasta 2013 incluido era el jodido infierno en vida 0 curro, como mucho curros puertafria autonomo 300 al mes y pagabas cuota tocha, no habia lo de ahora , eso te lo ofrecia un tio inhumano siniestro que odiaba tener niños y que vendia mierda y estafaba , no se de que nos extrañamos con lo de la plandemia ...

A mi me fallaron cosas que tuve en su dia o donde me dijeron que habria hueco si ... (despiden a tu jefe en un lado , en otro lado cierra la empresa...) cosas asi , tenia todo atado con 26 años y el inicio de la pasada crisis , se me jodio TODO, todo lo estudiado-currado-y las ganas e ilusion se acabaron.

Que luego dicen porque no me compran, me han dado por culo de una manera que lo minimo que atisbo es que occidente deberia ir a lo Rambo su pueblo con una revolucion francesa ejemplar pero de verdad no la fake , y llevarse por delante a toda la ESCORIA GLOBALISTA que ha provocado esto y hacer un castigo ejemplar a todos los trepas comepollas del sistema, minimo hacerles pasar por nuestra mierda y ser la nueva clase baja, no merecen otra cosa, otros expulsiones a paises del tercer mundo con todos sus inmis chungos a ver como les reciben en sus "paises", jajaja donde un blanco si no deja pasta acaba liquidado.
Pero que pasa no todo el mundo pasa por paro, mierda laboral, odiar lo que hace tanto que le quema el alma, etc

Eso siguiendo patrones de la naturaleza-equilibriouniversal y proteccion de la sociedad evolucionada democratizada, no esta neodictadura totalitaria orwelliana medieval satanica buenistafake.

No obstante Jesucristos por doquier saldran, y tumbaran este sistema, es eso o la extincion de la humanidad, 4 billonarios zumbados acabarian matandose entre ellos, no os quepa duda. Con la Roma cayendose poquitos feligreses fueron aumentando aliados y creando una religion que unio Europa contra el ISLAM y los enemigos de Europa dandole tierras y posibilidades a sus habitantes que llegaron a ser la nueva clase obrera-media.

Pero no no reconozco occidente, si ves la tv y recuerdas como era la gente antes, por mucho menos habrian salido de 100.000 en 100.000 eprsonas a recuperar su libertad, su nacion, su economia y su DIGNIDAD.
Claro que nunca habian llevado al limite la ingenieria social en gente tan acomodada que tenia casa, coche , vacaciones, familia, pensiones altas y nuevos inventos a su alcance que serian su trampa mortal.

Lo de la opcion de la maleta, cuidado que hay dictadura covidiana y antaño no ataban perros con longaniza, si te toca pagar vivienda + currar en mierda que no sea lo tuyo no vas a prepararte entrar en algo de lo tuyo ni de coña, no ahorraras , etc
Los paises de pleno empleo necesitas permisos jodidisiimos (green card)+leguslacion de estudios de lo suyo que cuesta pasta y tiempo, en otros su idioma raro que jamas aprenderas, en otros experiencia del copon y en otros a saber.

En esos paises puede que palmes pasta y vuelvas con el rabo entre las piernas o te amoñequen o no te dejen volver a España, esta la cosa...



Talosgüevos dijo:


> Justo conozco una que aprobó esa oposición hace unos años SIN apenas ESTUDIAR pero casualmente es la pareja de un famosillo Fiscal anticorrupción ( lo de anticorrupción le viene bordado), casualmente esos exámenes son ORALES así que no quiero decir nada pero lo he dejado claro.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Novedad...
Para tema Juez la cosa añade carnet politico y grupo elite castuzo top.



Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1038587



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



Alarkos dijo:


> osición (o en el colegio) es memorizar y la memorización es solo una parte más del estudio.



Yo ya acabe quemado de la basura que te enseñan en la publica hasta el bachiller incluido, por eso decidi estudiar cosas que me gustaban o podian valerme mas adelante, la mierda su mercado laboral real donde devaluandote tenias curro o tienes curro pero para lo decente es jodido y tienes latigo . 20-30% de utilidad gracias a las ciencias y ciertos profes?

De las mates, las complejas se me olvidaron, pero me queda estadisticas, ecuaciones , formulas , reglas de 3, calculo a ojimetro, yq ue el numero es algo exacto que odian los socialcomunistasprogresorwellianos .

Por eso soy incapaz de meterle meses o algun año ni a pasar pruebas en empresas privadas decentes con procesos de seleccion, el ingés es la otra traba y sino la entrevista personal (si pillaban extranjeros en curros de mierda hasta para vender tarjetas os podeis imaginar lo bien que se me dan jaja y que nos odian a los disidentes , si vas de humilde mal , si vas de flipado mal).

Puedes quedar entre la mitad de mejores, lo jodido ya es la fase final.

Ya de opos ni hablemos, otra cosa que por titulacion ahora que la gente estudia menos y hay menos natalidad y solo hay moronegros pues llegara un momento donde deberia ser facil asegurarte 1500-2000 pavos en la privada o publica de algo no mierda, peeeero... de momento no es el caso si ves a los pijos de hostias por todo lo mediodecente problema... ellos deberian estar de hostias por 5-6k mes, no por 2k mes... ni por 1.5 k mes...

Recordad que la casta tanto en publica y privada (empresas ibex o grandes), va al 1/3 o 2/3 y hay metodos de tener CV impecable gastandose dinero y hay academias carisimas buenisimas donde saben ir al "grano" y no estar 12 horas estudiando, ya tu sabeh, el negocio.

Mates esos pijos no suelen estudiar no les da la cabeza, ingenierias algunos hijos de padres listos que lo fueron o empresa del familiar dedicada a eso, tema cientifico tampoco, no les da.
Tampoco arreglan cosas.

Si es que con que sepas un poco o veas la realidad y hables co gente tienes una radiografia perfecta que acojona.





Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Poco actualizados os veo
> 
> La tía tiene instagram de jijeo desde hace más de 4 años, así que lo de las 12 horas no se lo cree nadie
> 
> ...



Habria que ver el ritmo que llevaba de subir cosas en esos 4 años para comprobar las 12 horas, yo cuando hacia 4-6 horas me daba tiempo a hacer deporte, conectarme un rato a internet y salir el finde .

Si viajas fuera de España y tienes que estudiar, practicas etc o currar no tienes puto tiempo ni para hablar con la familia (comprobado), ni para dormir a veces xD eso si vas a full, si vas mas light pues subes cosas pero ya no estudias ni de coña lo que ella dice xD

No tengo tiempo para perderlo analizando eso.



SolyCalma dijo:


> Una pena, asi esta casi toda la juventud a ver si aprueba para entrar en la mafia funcionarial, la cual bien se podria seriamente automatizar y que hicieran falta la mitad.
> 
> 
> Me acuerdo uno que estaba opositando y yo le decia que esto de las oposiciones no va a ninguna parte como sociedad porque no crea nada nuevo tanto funcionario , y el tio me decia: " si, si, que se hace dinero, que mi novia trabaja en la administración y todos los dias sacan un monton de dinero " .. entre eso y otras cosas me quedó clara la MAFIA que es la administración. Encima no se dan cuenta de que empobrece a la larga siendo tantos , tan ineficiente y tan poco automátizado, joder es que hay quien piensa que toda esa masa de charos crea riqueza.



Viven de robar al populacho, se creen que su dinero cae de su trabajo y que al resto de gente nos pagan el doble que a ellos, que conducimos Porsches , etc jajajajja
Quien cree que aumentar impuestos es bueno para una nacion ya sabes como es, un ignorante que no sabe ni sumar 2+2 o que no sabe restar mejor dicho.

Yo he tenido curros y momentos en las privadas durisimos, este pais da putisimo asco a veces y si no es la empresa hacia el cliente, es el cliente analfabeto o desgraciado machacando al currito o enmarronandole, a veces con abogado y todo hablando por el (no digais nada si os toca uno aunque esteis con cara de querer cagaros en sus muertos, vais despedidos y demandados seguramente).

No me imagino en lo publico estar rodeado de enemigos compañeros progres que conducen Dacias y donde les parezca egoista o antisocial por no acompañarles al cafe-desayuno eterno (mientras aparco mi bmw 330ci a glp por poner un ejemplo que no tengo o vengo de mi casa unifamiliar con huerta y piscina cubierta) eso seria opo de 2k claro xD con las otras no da para piscina me da xD.
Si encima les dices que curras en otras cosas en ratos libres o que Trump es bueno o votas a Vox te tiran veneno y si dices novac ufffff 

En donde haya despachos papeleos, burocracia (no se pero en la privada odio hacer cosas burocraticas y hasta soy lento comprobandolo porque la puedes cagar facil, esta hecho a mala hostia , diseñado por burocratas que estudiaban latin y español antiguo con una logica extraña de diseño y perdida de tiempo en su relleno-gestion-procesamiento-repeticion.

Policias? para perseguir inocectes por la calle mientras no te dejan meterle un palo a un invasor africano terrorista islamista que viola o mata? ni te dejan hacer persecuciones a lo alerta cobra contra la gentuza , ni detener politicos, VAYA MIERDA.
Militar¿? para no tirar bombas a Marruecos o meterles la quilla a las pateras para que se den la vuelta o rafagas de aviso como otros paises serios?
Encima ayudas a los de las pateras que tienen iphones y mas musculos que los que hacemos deporte? que no son el std de poblacion alli? wtf?
Y luego a comerle la polla a Biden en la frontera con Bielorrusia o con Ucrania? el mismo que ha matado con los suyos a 100.000 personas en España? y subiendo por las vacunas yankies gusanas sionistas globalistas satanistas?



magnificent dijo:


> Pero esta es una solo de los cientos de miles de juguetes rotos que se han tirado años y años a conseguir la plaza de funci
> 
> *Esta al menos da la cara y dice que no aprobó y que tiro X años de su vida a la basura, pero la mayoría callan como putas*



+1, si la gente contase mas verdades este pais no iria a la deriva.

Los sueldos habria que decirlos mas a todos (beneficia al curritoy la verdadera lucha obrera), la verdad de las vacunas, la verdad de los encierros y la verdad de la plandemia o la inmigracion y el cambio climatico.

Pero como por el sistema son temas sensibles se sigue guion oficial y a morirnos todos, que hasta los africanos espabilan mas...

A los tios nos hacen currar como poco, o si no sacas la opo habria hostias y te tiran de casa con una mano delante y otra detras.
Esa es de familia bien ademas, por las pintas se nota, si encima viaja a otros paises ahi es la otra clave, no le iria mal meterse de azafata (de relaciones publicas, vuelo, Ave, etc) haria contactos a las malas y las pagan bien , no tendria ni que enseñar cacho.

Prefiero que sea casapapi, no se indignara con los que lo somos, lo que pasa que esta me da que lleva un tren de vida sobrepasado que ya puedes preparar cartera o que le valga las ayudas de sus papis xD
Seamos sinceros hasta los 30 años solo los deportistas de elite y enchufdos con curros top o genios con curros top viven de pm para independizarse dignamente, la vivienda es carisima y haces el agosto a los langostos o politicos o fondos que te declaran quiebra o vacuna venenosa o encierro.
Una vez escuche a una en el metro con los colegas algo asi como yo hablar y me dieron ganas de aplaudir como poco.

En el caso de un hombre, no se que beneficios tiene tener casa, a si tienes 1500 mes poder ahorrar , invertir, estudiar y pirarte a hoteles o tener un m3 de segundas antes de esta crisis en la pasada o un 911 (que es mejor un zulo en barrio multicultu o eso? 1,2,3...).
Supongo que los pijos top se la suda porque sus papis les regalan vivienda+bmw o mini nuevo.
Pero es que con tanta crisis se ganan de 0 a 600 euros, y sinceramente no pienso currar como un inmigrante a jornada partida puteado por 1000 pavos al mes saliendo quemado en algo inferior y nada comodo... eso era la muerte en vida.




Dj Puesto dijo:


> Estamos viviendo una etapa de transición que siempre comparo a los cajeros y los bancarios, hoy un banco es gestoría, correduria de seguros, bolsa... Mil cosas, pero las funciones clásicas las hace la maquinita y cada vez despiden más y contratan menos.
> 
> En la administración cada vez está todo más automatizado y es autoliquidable, es una irresponsabilidad supina lo que están haciendo los políticos, cada día sobran más pero no paran de sacar plazas porque tienen al 30% del electorado cogido por los huevoshuevos con la expectativa de sacar placita.
> 
> ...



+1
Bueno eso de que faltan esos colectivos error, tambien sobran, medicos menos, pero no aseguran plaza publica por tener el titulo, eso es cuando hace falta y necesitan de fuera o pagan la carrera a gente que quiera, sigo sin haberlo visto en nada en este pais JAMAS.

Fuera si ocurre.

Aqui ni pagan el curso de camion aun faltando camioneros xDDDDDDDD



vanderwilde dijo:


> En esos años podía haber tenido tres chiquillos y haberlos puesto delante de asuntos sociales. Vida resuelta.
> 
> Se podía haber hecho Guardia Civil o Policía, y cuando hubiese terminado el periodo de prácticas se da de baja por depresión, vida resuelta.
> 
> ...



Si y no, oposiciones para ella no lo veo, si acaso profesora en la publica y un sitio majo por donde viva.
GC-CNP a ella? no la pillan, ni a mucha gente.

Azafata de algo+instagramer+ ir buscando en la privada algo decente con su titulo.

Suma que es guapa y aqui trincara facil tio empresario, famoso, deportista o curro top incluso de lo suyo.


----------



## Orooo (27 Abr 2022)

No haber estudiao


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Para eso no vale sólo estudiar. Además hay que ser inteligente.




ha tenido la suerte de librarse de toda una vida encadenada a un destino .

Lo único constante en la vida es el cambio , sobre todo el mundo nuevo que está por venir . Limitar tus opciones de vida a una rutina hasta el fin de tus días es completamente delirante . Es perderse la vida y sus múltiples opciones.

Si hasta una hormiga es capaz de sobrevivir, si nuestros antepasados pudieron criar a sus hijos ( que por eso existimos ) a pesar de las circunstancias durante decenas de miles de años ¿ qué temen los opositores ? ¿ morir de hambre ? 

Al final se mueren igual sin haber vivido y dejando un enorme patrimonio a otros que bailarán sobre su tumba.


----------



## NIKK (27 Abr 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Joder q estúpidas son, si siendo tan guapa podria buscarse de marido a cualquiera para que la mantuviera sin trabajar
> 
> Aunque claro, esta pobre gente que no ha trabajado en su puta vida no sabe lo que es eso....oh wait! que son funcionarios jajajaja



Tu eres tonto tio, o eso o ignorante. Pero tu te crees que hay tios guapos con pasta en cada esquina? ya te digo, tonto del culo.


----------



## Marco Porcio (27 Abr 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Tu eres tonto tio, o eso o ignorante. Pero tu te crees que hay tios guapos con pasta en cada esquina? ya te digo, tonto del culo.



En estos tiempos si, lo veo constantemente, tíos decentes con pasta que no encuentran tía que se quiera casar y tener hijos ni a tiros. Las españolas actuales son lo peor de lo peor, no quieren relaciones serias ni tener hijos, dudo mucho que en algún otro país del mundo este tan bajo el nivel...tal vez en Francia, Suecia y demas.


----------



## NIKK (27 Abr 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> En estos tiempos si, lo veo constantemente, tíos decentes con pasta que no encuentran tía que se quiera casar y tener hijos ni a tiros. Las españolas actuales son lo peor de lo peor, no quieren relaciones serias ni tener hijos, dudo mucho que en algún otro país del mundo este tan bajo el nivel...tal vez en Francia, Suecia y demas.



A ver, eso es una cosa pero.... ¿y las taras mentales? eso no se puede aguantar, estar con una tia medio loca es lo normal, pero con una loca es imposible, acabas tu chalado perdido. Es complicado.


----------



## El gostoso (27 Abr 2022)

Si, es retrasado.


----------



## Artorias (27 Abr 2022)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Bla, bla, bla...



Joder macho, menudos dos mensajes te has marcado....

Un poco mas y escribes el Quijote.

¿Opositor frustrado?, lo pregunto porque tienes toda la pinta de eso...


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (27 Abr 2022)

Se parece a Debra Morgan, la hermana de Dexter


----------



## Pichorrica (27 Abr 2022)

Conozco un caso cercano a mi por el que una chica de 20 pocos años, al terminar derecho, decidió que ella no iba a ser menos y quería ser notaria, ya que su hermano y padres son médicos.

La chica no es que sea especialmente brillante para esas opos, y tampoco es del gremio, por lo que tras 5 años "opositando 12 horas al dia", un dia, las dejó, no llegó ni a presentarse(ella sabía perfectamente que si estas opositando a notario tu vida social es 0, y no la vida que se estaba pegando).

Pero no pasó nada, padre y madre la enchufó en un despacho de un amiguete suyo y al cabo de poco tiempo, embarazada y ahí se acabó su meteórica carrera judicial.


----------



## mr_nobody (27 Abr 2022)

en catalunya me contaron que ha menudo en los examenes de las opos hay 2 habitaciones, una llena y otra con "recomendados" donde no hay vigilante


----------



## workforfood (27 Abr 2022)

Es el problema de no saber matemáticas y la probabilidad de obtener plaza.


----------



## workforfood (27 Abr 2022)

Las oposiciones jurídicas son todas iguales son oposiciones coránicas se tienen que saber cientos de temas de memoria. Ahí la inteliencia brilla por su ausencia y toda esa gente son loros y papagayos de toda España. Meterse en un fregado de esos teniendo una memoria normal es tirar años en balde, porque tus competidores son anormales.


----------



## El gostoso (27 Abr 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos el que sabe poco del tema eres tú.
> Hay que diferenciar entre opositores y opositores,todos los grupos A de oposiciones serias como jueces,fiscales (son el mismo proceso),interventores, abogados del estado,hacienda etc ... lo hacen por dinero obviamente pero también porque les gusta ese trabajo y quieren dedicarse a ello,y esa gente por muy parásita y casta funcionarial que sea tienen mis respetos,de hecho los perfiles que conozco que hacen esas oposiciones siempre han sido los mejores en lo suyo,que es estudiar desde el instituto y la universidad.
> 
> Poca gente sabe lo que es dedicar los mejores años de tu vida desde los 21-22 hasta los 30 a una puta oposición sin saber ni siquiera si tendrás plaza,mientras el resto de tus colegas va de fiesta o de nini o se toca los huevos con la cantinela de "que reme otro" porque la vida laboral no compensa.
> ...



Les gusta un trabajo que no conocen, tu eres subnormal.


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Abr 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> A ver, eso es una cosa pero.... ¿y las taras mentales? eso no se puede aguantar, estar con una tia medio loca es lo normal, pero con una loca es imposible, acabas tu chalado perdido. Es complicado.



Están todas locas y endiosadas, pero es que tías que no valen nada y se dan aires de marquesas, las tienes que mandar a la mierda. No hay tías 1/2 locas, están todas fatal solo que algunas disimulan mejor .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## El gostoso (27 Abr 2022)

INE dijo:


> Yo conozco a un tío que se sacó judicatura in extremis, yo creo que llevaba mínimo 8 años con
> ellas y cuando ya se planteaba dejarlo, aprobó.



Que le aproveche su curro con menas, charos y moviendo maletita con papeles jajjaja


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Con la tontería está ganando cientos de followers cada hora que pasa
> 
> A saber en cuántos foros, grupos de WhatsApp y Telegram e hilos de Twitter se está hablando de la susodicha



Ayer ya se ganó casi 2000 followers 

Y hoy que acaba de despertarse la gente ya ha sumado 50


----------



## aris (27 Abr 2022)

Coincido con muchos foreros, es guapilla pero no es para tanto, en el metro te pasaría totalmente desapercibida.


----------



## Marvelita (27 Abr 2022)

y si se lo ha inventado?


----------



## Fra Diavolo (27 Abr 2022)

Lo que tengo claro es que esta tía lo que busca es repercusión, porque ni ella se cree que estudiaba 12h diarias.

A ver si suena la flauta y alguna asociación feminista o algo la coloca en algún sitio. Y, si no, pues se aprovecha que es mona y a poner morritos en RRSS.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Abr 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Lo que tengo claro es que esta tía lo que busca es repercusión, porque ni ella se cree que estudiaba 12h diarias.
> 
> A ver si suena la flauta y alguna asociación feminista o algo la coloca en algún sitio. Y, si no, pues se aprovecha que es mona y a poner morritos en RRSS.



Lo que busca son poder hacer más colaboraciones con marcas

A ver si varía un poco de anunciantes que le está quedando un Instagram de alcohólica que da grima


----------



## Alberto Liberto (27 Abr 2022)

12 horas al día en 4 intentos se me antoja un poco click bait.

A poco que estés así 2 años entras en bolsa y vas haciendo turnos hasta que te metes.

O miente o no tiene suficiente inteligencia o no ha sido capaz de meterse en un partido y medrar para buscar lo que quería en esta mafia de país.


----------



## Pericoeldelospalotes (27 Abr 2022)

Debería ejercer


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Abr 2022)

De interina






Al aprobar las oposiciones






A los 10 años como funcionaria


----------



## samaruc (27 Abr 2022)

Alberto Liberto dijo:


> 12 horas al día en 4 intentos se me antoja un poco click bait.
> 
> A poco que estés así 2 años entras en bolsa y vas haciendo turnos hasta que te metes.
> 
> O miente o no tiene suficiente inteligencia o no ha sido capaz de meterse en un partido y medrar para buscar lo que quería en esta mafia de país.











Convocan una plaza de magistrado suplente y otra de juez sustituto


Según ha publicado este miércoles el Boletín Oficial del Estado, estas vacantes son para el año judicial 2022-2023.




elfarodeceuta.es













El Poder Judicial convoca una plaza de magistrado suplente y 6 de jueces sustitutos en Palencia


El acuerdo del CGPJ reserva cuatro empleos a personas con discapacidad igual o superior al 33% en Castilla y León | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com













Convocadas 27 plazas de magistrados suplentes y 58 de jueces sustitutos en Castilla y León


El acuerdo del CGPJ reserva cuatro empleos a personas con discapacidad igual o superior al 33%




www.elnortedecastilla.es





El ser interino tiene sus pegas









Beatriz González rompe una lanza a favor de las jueces sustitutas


Considera que se desconoce por completo las condiciones en que trabajan hoy en día las jueces sustitutas, que son mayoría.




confilegal.com













Un juez sustituto pierde la batalla contra el CGPJ y no logra una excedencia para cuidar de su hijo


El Tribunal Supremo no ha dado la razón a un juez sustituto que quiso pedir una ...




www.elconfidencialdigital.com


----------



## Okjito (27 Abr 2022)

que se abra onlyfans. se de varios que pagarian la cuota por ver a esta tia metiendose cosas por el culo


----------



## Atotrapo (27 Abr 2022)

12 horas? No se lo cree ni ella, normalmente se recomienda 8 horas diarias, 1 día para ir al preparador en caso de justicia o parecidas y 1 día de descanso.

Aún así, son durillas ciertas oposiciones. Una que estudió conmigo tiene dos canales de instagram, uno personal y otro dedicado exclusivamente a explicar su experiencia actual siendo opositora y se pasa más tiempo poniendo brillos, frases y vídeos haciendo cosas que estudiando, eso si, en casa le mantienen haciendo el cuento.


----------



## samaruc (27 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> De interina
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Con permiso, corrijo.


----------



## Clorhídrico (27 Abr 2022)

Ahora lo que se lleva no es hacer cosas, sino grabar videos contando experiencias y dando grandes consejos para que "otros" hagan esas cosas.


----------



## Oteador (27 Abr 2022)

a ejercer y que siga votando a la pisoe


----------



## magnificent (27 Abr 2022)

Lo de "se lo van a rifar en la privada" es el mantra del opositor fracasado que lo utiliza para autoconsolarse pero que ni el mismo sabe que es verdad


----------



## Furillo (27 Abr 2022)

Holaaaa, estoy aquí, hacedme casito!!!


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Abr 2022)

A ver, aunque no hayas sido nunca palillero 

A quién contratarías?

A alguien que lleve 4 años de pasante, moviendo papeles, picando expedientes?

A alguien que dice que ha estado 4 años memorizando las leyes pero no lo suficientemente bien como para aprobar unas opos?


----------



## Flecky's (27 Abr 2022)

Tiene los ojos idos, como la actriz aquella d los hombres de Paco

Dicen que los que tienen los ojos así son grandes mamadoras


----------



## imaginARIO (27 Abr 2022)

guapísima, tiene cara de cuatro ojos que se las ha quitao pal vídeo.


----------



## samaruc (27 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A ver, aunque no hayas sido nunca palillero
> 
> A quién contratarías?
> 
> ...



¿Cual de las dos personas es la tiktokera instagramer?


----------



## Von Riné (27 Abr 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> La universidad como la oposición te consumen la vida estudiando tanto entonces te aislas y acabas con ansiedad y depresión eso me pasó a mí.
> 
> Espero que algún día haya una carrera de estudios japoneses con eso estudiaría todos los días de hecho es lo que siempre hago aprender cosas sobre Japón











Grado en Estudios de Asia Oriental - UAB Barcelona


Una oferta formativa única para convertirte en especialista en el conocimiento y la gestión de las relaciones económicas, culturales y políticas con China, Japón y Corea




www.uab.cat


----------



## vic252525 (27 Abr 2022)

puede seguir otro 4 mas venga animo!


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Abr 2022)

Pues por eso 

Era una pregunta retórica a los que dicen que a los opositores se los rifan en la privada


----------



## terraenxebre (27 Abr 2022)

Que oposición?


----------



## samaruc (27 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues por eso
> 
> Era una pregunta retórica a los que dicen que a los opositores se los rifan en la privada



Alguno habrá que en el CV pondrá que ha sido interino.


----------



## entrance33 (27 Abr 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Se ha reconvertido de tiktoker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Su puta madre, esta tía es subnormal. No creo ni que pueda sacarse un carnet de conducir.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Alguno habrá que en el CV pondrá que ha sido interino.



Pero interino, es haber trabajado en algo

Yo mismo tengo puesto en el currículum puestos de interinos en los que hice tareas valiosas para una empresa privada (conciliación bancaria, cierre de caja, atención al público) y hay otras cosas que las disfrazo como simplemente tiempo trabajando en la administración porque eran tareas de lo más inútiles

Estar 4 años yendo a una academia y memorizando a un palillero le aporta cero


----------



## 917 (27 Abr 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Guapa opositora, muy parecida a la cantante Aitana tira 4 años de su vida a la basura a razón de 12 horas de estudio diarias librando 1 día a la semana.
> 
> No ha aprobado y no podrá volver a esa oposición porque es muy dura.
> 
> ¿Dónde están esos miles de foreros que animan tanto a opositar? ¿no le ha destrozado la vida ello?:



Estudiar siempre rinde beneficios. Si no ha sacado la oposición, ha aprendido lo suficiente para triunfar en el ejercicio profesional.


----------



## Flecky's (27 Abr 2022)

917 dijo:


> Estudiar siempre rinde beneficios. Si no ha sacado la oposición, ha aprendido lo suficiente para triunfar en el ejercicio profesional.



Usted es un camarada funcionario también?
Salud


----------



## 917 (27 Abr 2022)

Flecky's dijo:


> Usted es un camarada funcionario también?
> Salud



Soy funcionario, pero no camarada.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (27 Abr 2022)

917 dijo:


> Soy funcionario, pero no camarada.



¡¡Eres el sargento gatito!!! Con esa mirada... nos vas a llevar a todos más tiesos que un palo.


----------



## 917 (27 Abr 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¡¡Eres el sargento gatito!!!



¡¡Miau, miau, marramiau..!!!!


----------



## Marvelita (27 Abr 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> La universidad como la oposición te consumen la vida estudiando tanto entonces te aislas y acabas con ansiedad y depresión eso me pasó a mí.
> 
> Espero que algún día haya una carrera de estudios japoneses con eso estudiaría todos los días de hecho es lo que siempre hago aprender cosas sobre Japón



cuando saquen la carrera y veas que no es solo manga y anime huiras...


----------



## Genis Vell (27 Abr 2022)

Arthur69 dijo:


> Existe.
> Universidad de Sheffield.
> Mi hijo terminará en junio del 23. Bussiness Management & Japanesse Studies.
> 4 años.
> ...



Anodado me hayo, dicho esto, me parece una carrera interesantisisma, no es que le vea la mejor salida del mundo pero bueno.
Eso sí vaya precio joder:

£9,250 *Home students *2022 annual tuition fee
£20,000 *Overseas students *2022 annual tuition fee

¿Por qué cojones los overseas son el doble de caro? ¿te meten alojamiento?

Joder 4 años a 20kPondios es mucha pasta, por cierto pone que es el 3º el que se hace en Japón, me parece fascinante.

Ya se que es off-topic pero puedes contar más....


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Abr 2022)

eres subnormal funcivago retrasado.

ratio plazas opositores, lo demás son pajas mentales


----------



## Arthur69 (27 Abr 2022)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Anodado me hayo, dicho esto, me parece una carrera interesantisisma, no es que le vea la mejor salida del mundo pero bueno.
> Eso sí vaya precio joder:
> 
> £9,250 *Home students *2022 annual tuition fee
> ...



Yo lo pillé (o mi hijo) antes del BREXIT y a ciudadanos UE ha sido 3 x 9.000 £ (los 3 cursos en Reino Unido) y el curso en Japón 1.500£, todo financiado por gobierno british (busca Student Finance Loans) que no empezará a devolver mi hijo sino cuando sus ingresos alcancen las 30.000 £ / año (confío en poder amortizárselo en unos povos años por una herencia que inevitablemente vendrá de una de sus abuelas).

Sí, lo nirmal es hacer el 3er en Japón, pero nos pilló el cierre por COVID y el Gob japonés se ha pasado 2 años sin dar un maldito visado pese a vacunas, etc., etc. Por ese motivo, se le ofreció hacer el tercer año con la univ japonesa on line o dejarlo para el último. Como lo que aporta valor es convivir 10 meses con los japos en la universidad, ha optado por dejarlo para el final (además el on line le condenaba a pasar el año von las clases a las 3 de la madrugada).


----------



## monbolongo (27 Abr 2022)

A cualquier persona con inquietudes el mundillo de los opositores le da una pereza infinita.

Gente cuya única aspiración es superar un exámen y que deciden su futuro laboral en base a criterios como ratio de plaza por presentado, número de temas, sueldo según trienos, posibilidades de conseguir plaza cerca de casa, etc.

Es un mundo totalmente endogámico que se retroalimenta a si mismo (preparadores, academias, y ahora tiktokers-youtubers opositores) que apenas aporta nada a la sociedad, sino que solo está al servicio del Estado, que es muy distinto que estar al servicio de la sociedad.

Salvo casos como medicos/enfermeras/bomberos/policia/militares en los que encuentras gente con vocación de ejercer cierta profesión (y no todos), los "opositores" son gente que cuando les preguntas que les mueve por dentro a nivel profesional su respuesta es "sacarme la plaza de x"... y luego en el típico perfil de tinder pondrán "funcionario/a" que en realidad no te define como nada.

Alguno ha dicho por aquí que estos opositores es gente que "arriesga", yo para nada lo veo así. Acabar la carrera y empezar a opositar no es más que alargar el papel de "esrudiante", que es un papel muy bien estructurado y con muy poca incertidumbre. Sabes que tienes un exámen, sabes los temas que entran y sabes que si eres capaz de repetirlos de memoria serás capaz de responder las preguntas, porque no te pueden preguntar nada "que no entre en el exámen".

La vida real, no solo si eres emprendedor sino simple currito en la privada nno tiene nada que ver con eso. No hay un "programa trazado", eso es lo que más te impacta cuando dejas de ser un estudiante (y por ende un "niño") y te conviertes en adulto. Muchos funcionarios (y sobre todo funcionarias) tiran por ese camino como forma de seguir siendo eternos "niños" con una estructura predecible que les diga que si son buenos (cumplen lo que se les pide) recibirán una recompensa.

pero la vida no funciona asi, salvo que estés parasitando a la otra mitad de la sociedad para tener esa ilusión de certidumbre


----------



## Genis Vell (27 Abr 2022)

Arthur69 dijo:


> Yo lo pillé (o mi hijo) antes del BREXIT y a ciudadanos UE ha sido 3 x 9.000 £ (los 3 cursos en Reino Unido) y el curso en Japón 1.500£, todo financiado por gobierno british (busca Student Finance Loans) que no empezará a devolver mi hijo sino cuando sus ingresos alcancen las 30.000 £ / año (confío en poder amortizárselo en unos povos años por una herencia que inevitablemente vendrá de una de sus abuelas).
> 
> Sí, lo nirmal es hacer el 3er en Japón, pero nos pilló el cierre por COVID y el Gob japonés se ha pasado 2 años sin dar un maldito visado pese a vacunas, etc., etc. Por ese motivo, se le ofreció hacer el tercer año con la univ japonesa on line o dejarlo para el último. Como lo que aporta valor es convivir 10 meses con los japos en la universidad, ha optado por dejarlo para el final (además el on line le condenaba a pasar el año von las clases a las 3 de la madrugada).



Gracias por la respuesta, yo pregunto más y si pasas de responder es normal.
¿Por qué desea tu hijo hacer esa carrera?
Después de 3 años ¿cómo anda de japo? ¿Que Nivel ha adquirido?
¿Cuando te lo planteo flipaste?


----------



## Arthur69 (28 Abr 2022)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta, yo pregunto más y si pasas de responder es normal.
> ¿Por qué desea tu hijo hacer esa carrera?
> Después de 3 años ¿cómo anda de japo? ¿Que Nivel ha adquirido?
> ¿Cuando te lo planteo flipaste?



*Te cuento encantado.
Mi hijo lleva 2 años traduciendo mangas de japonés a inglés para una editorial americana (su nivel de inglés es algo superior al de español, y lo hace por entretenimiento y por avanzar con el japo. Para traducir unas 50 páginas (de viñetas y tal) puede pasarse casi un mes en ratos libres y como una afición con la que disfruta.
De siempre ha sido un enamorado de todo lo japonés: estilo de vida, comida, chicas (ha tenido novieta hongkonesa, otra surcoreana, ... y seguro que terminará apareciendo con una japonesa cual1quier día), paisajes, arquitectura, arte en general...
Bueno, al acabar la EBAU no tenía ni idea de por donde tirar y medio le empujé a que hiciera, también en Sheffield, una medio ingeniería Informática Técnica ("Computer Science") con mucha robótica, inteligencia artificial, etc., ya que siempre se le dieron muy, muy bien las mates y la física. El primer curso lo pasó muy, muy amargado, fue para él una tortura y al acabarlo aunque aprobó todo, abandonó, Para mi fue un mal rato, pero decidió que esto es lo suyo y como se ofrecía en plan doble grado junto con ADE-Empresariales, pues no me quedó otra que apoyarle sin más dudas.
En casa, cuando viene por vacaciones, solemos poner alguna peli japonesa que otra de lo poco que se encuentra en Netflix, en japonés al menos un buen rato, y documentales que él nos va traduciendo.
El será muy feliz si termina trabajando para alguna empresa europea o americana con delegación en Japón y como tiene A1 de Inglés, B1 de Francés, español como lengua materna y el Grado este de Japo, pues supongo que tiene buenas posibilidades de conseguirlo.
Otra cosa somos los padres, que sabemos que sólo le tendremos por vídeo llamada y 15 diítas de vacaciones al año, pero vamos, es lo que hay.*


----------



## Ederto (28 Abr 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> 12 horas de puta a 50 el kiki por 4 años...........casi 900.000 cholos tirados a la basura...........



No te flipes. 12 polvos al día durante 4 años no hay cuerpo que lo aguante.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (28 Abr 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> No te flipes. 12 polvos al día durante 4 años no hay cuerpo que lo aguante.



Peor es trabajar en la obra 12 horas de sol a sol de lunes a sabado. Hay gente que se tira asi 35 años.

menudo maricón.


----------



## Ederto (28 Abr 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> La mayor parte de foreros llevan más de 4 años 12 horas al dia posteando mierda sin librar ni 1 dia a la semana. Esa chica es guapa y en una semana ya habrá vivido más que vosotros en años.
> 
> 
> El problema de esta chica es tirar a algo demasiado gordo y no ser capaz de darse cuenta de que no llega al nivel. Se podria haber sacado algo mucho más fácil en unos pocos meses con un esfuerzo mucho menor.
> ...



Este puto foro es como una droga!!

@calopez !!me debes una plaza de notario!!!


----------



## Ederto (28 Abr 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Peor es trabajar en la obra 12 horas de sol a sol de lunes a sabado. Hay gente que se tira asi 35 años.
> 
> menudo maricón.



Qué gente se tira 12 horas de lunes a sábado trabajando en una obra 35 años? nómbrame uno. Ni en un campo de trabajo de Corea la Buena.


----------



## samaruc (28 Abr 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> y yo la mia me la saqué sin estudiar y con un par de flais antes del examen pa los nervios ...
> 
> AVREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



¿Ingeniería biomédica?

Como medio floro (el sector hinjiniero) pues.

Aprovecha y sácate un par de docenas de pintacolorea que cotizan bien.


----------



## samaruc (28 Abr 2022)

monbolongo dijo:


> A cualquier persona con inquietudes el mundillo de los opositores le da una pereza infinita.
> 
> Gente cuya única aspiración es superar un exámen y que deciden su futuro laboral en base a criterios como ratio de plaza por presentado, número de temas, sueldo según trienos, posibilidades de conseguir plaza cerca de casa, etc.
> 
> ...





_¿Cómo es posible el embrollo que todos los veranos se organiza con la asignación de puestos en la enseñanza? Y que afecta no solo a los interinos sino también a quienes ya han logrado superar una oposición, peregrinos de centro en centro por las provincias durante años. Antiguamente, en épocas de menor exaltación empoderada, a quien aprobaba una oposición a profesor de instituto se le asignaba una plaza que ocupaba hasta que por concurso se podía trasladar a otra que fuera más de su conveniencia y a la que tuviera derecho.* Tal previsibilidad ha desaparecido y los pobres profesores, superadas las pruebas, se ven sometidos durante años a la trashumancia*. Pero la trashumancia es propia del ganado y de los sufridos pastores, no de los funcionarios públicos. _


*Si esto ocurre con quienes han superado unas pruebas, imagine el lector lo que ocurre con quienes ostentan la condición de interinos*_, piezas movibles de un tablero regido por reglas arcanas y en donde -precisamente por ello- los enigmas sobrepasan con holgura a las certezas.

La desesperación del observador se afianza si contemplamos la carencia de personal en la asistencia sanitaria, especialmente lacerante en las zonas rurales, agravada por las consecuencias del virus. O en los servicios sociales o de empleo que tanto perjuicio causan a personas en situaciones desesperadas. Por no hablar de la Agencia Tributaria que exige un tipo de funcionario muy cualificado para que la seriedad se alíe con la solidaridad en beneficio de todos._











Interinos eternos


En pleno debate sobre los interinos en las Administraciones procede señalar que su proliferación y presencia masiva en las tareas públicas es el fruto del matrimonio contraído entr




amp.elmundo.es


----------



## ivanito (29 Abr 2022)

¿Quién dice que esa chica es guapa? Si es anoréxica, no pesa ni 40 kilos. 
Y sus ojos son muy reptilianos.
Estais tarados.


----------



## ivanito (29 Abr 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Claro, lo ha dicho ella, que estudiaba 24 horas al dia
> 
> Me lo creo
> 
> ¿como se lo puede creer una persona normal?



Pues yo si me lo creo, teniendo en cuenta que no ha tenido mucho tiempo para comer.


----------



## ivanito (29 Abr 2022)

Burbujo1991 dijo:


> ¿Soy al único que le parece que de físico es normal? Que sí onlyfans, que si cepille a un millonario, yo no lo veo tan claro ese plan de negocios.



De normal nada, está por debajo de lo normal, tanto de cara como de cuerpo, y eso que está en la flor de la vida. Yo le doy un 3, si fuera de su edad no me la echaría de novia, pues cualquier mujer random es más probable que esté mejor. No quiero ni pensar como se verá esta a los 40.
Pero como hay muchos pajilleros que todo les vale, pues quizá funcione, oiga, quien sabe.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Jun 2022)

Yo también creo que estudiar oposición 4 años y dejarlo te perjudica más que te beneficia. Creo que hay menos casos de gente a la que se la rigen que a los que no los quieren contratar.


----------



## Karlb (5 Jun 2022)

Si hubiera metido todas esas horas aqui, hoy estaría Levantándose pronto para lavar y aspirar el Lambo.


----------



## televicioso (5 Jun 2022)

Posiblemente el temario que ha estudiado le puede servir como base para otro tipo de plazas, en las cuales solo tendría que estudiarse la materia específica. 
Podría sacarle mucho rendimiento a esos 4 años estudiando presentándose a diversas plazas en otras administraciones o instituciones públicas: ayuntamientos, comunidades autónomas, PAS....
Incluso, puedes conseguir una plaza de inferior categoría y seguir opositando a lo que quieras o pedirte una excedencia y probar en el sector privado.
Lo peor es dejar caer en saco roto el esfuerzo. No obstante, tiene una pinta de pijiguay, inmadura niña de papá que le empujará a ser altiva y si no consigue el mejor puesto no le interesa otro. Total, a papá no le falta la pasta. Ojo puedo equivocarme, pero me da un poco esa impresión despues de haberla escuchado un rato.


----------



## Galvani (5 Jun 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Vamos a ver esa chica no ha tirado nada a la basura que a veces vuestra misoginia y rabia contra los funcionarios (muchas veces justificada) os nubla.
> Esta claro que no se ha sacado la placita pero ahora se la va a rifar cualquier buen bufete de abogados y va cobrar más de lo que cobraría como funci.
> Conozco el caso de la hija de unos vecinos,se tiro 5 años opositando para juez hasta que no pudo más y el estrés de no conseguirlo le empezó a pasar factura en la salud.
> Pues tras unos meses de descanso se puso a currar como abogada y la ficho uno de los mejores bufetes de Madrid,ahora está cobrando cerca de los 5.000 al mes.



Lo que no sabes es lo que tiene que hacer allí. 5000 euros... Me descojono. Es la puta de los jefes del bufete y le pagan lo que quieran. Y tú le has creído a tus vecinos que son los típicos aparentadores con su hija.

Abogados hay a patadas y con experiencia. Se van a rifar a una cría solo por haber estudiado...


----------



## Galvani (5 Jun 2022)

Este tiene los típicos vecinos que tienen un hijo que es jefecillo de las cajeras de un supermercado y dicen que es socio del supermercado y se lo cree.


----------



## AhorrarMalditos (5 Jun 2022)

Si al final lo consigue, habrá valido la pena 4 años o 7 años dá igual, no lo dudes.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Jun 2022)

La vida en modo fácil 

Las marcas haciendo el monguer enviándola productos para que los publicite en tiktok 

Y fijo, que es casapapis o casabetazo, pero que hay alguien que la mantiene y la paga el ritmo de vida chupinazo que lleva, es que ni cotiza


----------



## Alcazar (5 Jun 2022)

Que se preparó? Yo me saqué unas oposiciones C2 estudiando un promedio de dos horas y media diarias, trabajando por las mañanas 7 horas y teniendo que cuidar de un bebé por la tarde. Es cierto que me había preparado las tres anteriores convocatorias con poco entusiasmo y me sonaba mucho el temario.

Lo de las mujeres con las oposiciones es de traca, muchas se memorizan como loros las leyes y luego en los exámenes se ponen a temblar de los nervios y se quedan en blanco, dilapidando el trabajo de años.


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (5 Jun 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> La universidad como la oposición te consumen la vida estudiando tanto entonces te aislas y acabas con ansiedad y depresión eso me pasó a mí.
> 
> Espero que algún día haya una carrera de estudios japoneses con eso estudiaría todos los días de hecho es lo que siempre hago aprender cosas sobre Japón



La diferencia es que en la universidad hay trato con personas, folleteo y amigos que pueden ser para toda la vida. 

La oposición es el náufrago en medio del mar sin saber a dónde va.

La mayoría se quedan en el camino. No sólo son carne de depresión, sino de suicidio.


----------



## Galvani (5 Jun 2022)

Una leyenda sin sentido. Menos sentido que el que tiene un título con buena nota. Se rifan a los funcis de altos rangos que pueden conseguir contratos etc. en la administración. Esos aunque sean inútiles.


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

hay que asegurar placita basica y ya a partir de ahi con los riñones cubiertos dios dirá


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

s


Chino Negro dijo:


> La universidad como la oposición te consumen la vida estudiando tanto entonces te aislas y acabas con ansiedad y depresión eso me pasó a mí.
> 
> Espero que algún día haya una carrera de estudios japoneses con eso estudiaría todos los días de hecho es lo que siempre hago aprender cosas sobre Japón



si, a mi también me paso. Depresion y ansiedad de caballo. Cuando sales no encuentras trabajo ni barriendo escaleras, tu titulo y tu esfuerzo se lo pasan por el forro. Cuando termine la carrera y vi el panorama pense que jamas saldria de ese agujero, que habia tirado años a la basura por una mierda inservible y ahora tampoco tenia experiencia y no me querian ni para servir mesas, no se me ocurria nada. Te metes al master, otra vez lo mismo, exigencias, estres, mierda a paladas y despues que? es como si no tuvieras nada. Toda carrera que no sea algo de tecnología en españa estas jodido. A lo que iba, me falta el TFM y he aprobado placita de bachiller, y me esta costando HORRORES, no quiero ni terminar a pesar de haber pasado dos años tragando mierda y TRABAJANDO GRATIS Y DA GRACIAS por ese master


----------



## CaraCortada (5 Jun 2022)

Es obvio que la chica tiene derecho a un resarcimiento tras tanto esfuerzo, si fuese un hombre ya me entra la duda. Aunque ella nunca contemplo la posibilidad del fracaso no se le puede culpar de eso, pero la ambición desmedida se paga. Es un error muy comun pensar que X horas de estudio durante X años te garantiza X% de probabilidades de éxito. Pero eso no basta, hace falta institnto asesino para sacarle provecho que es en lo que yo he fallado.
Lo peor es que toda esa sapiencia tampoco te asegura un buen puesto en el ámbito privado donde lo que cuenta es otro talante muy distinto. Cuando estudié la carrera iba por temporadas a estudiar a la inmensa casa de un allegado que preparaba registrador (no homo) ya que en mi casa era complicado y la biblio me quedaba lejos. El tio recibia llamadas continuamente de abogados para hacerle consultas pero una cabeza con ese entrenamiento no sirve para el ejercicio privado. Por cierto, estaba como una cabra.

Siempre le quedará la opción del puesto de consolación, osea, presentarse a convocatorias de menos nivel ya que arrasasrá. Pero siempre será una frustrada y le sabrá a poco. 

En cualquier caso, a esta chica siempre le quedará ejercer que en su caso será la opción mas lucrativa y puede que la que mas satisfacciones personales le proporcione. 10 años de ejercer el oficio y el resto de su vida a vivir bien.


----------



## thefuckingfury (5 Jun 2022)

A ver estudiao más!


----------



## ray merryman (5 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Lo que no sabes es lo que tiene que hacer allí. 5000 euros... Me descojono. Es la puta de los jefes del bufete y le pagan lo que quieran. Y tú le has creído a tus vecinos que son los típicos aparentadores con su hija.
> 
> Abogados hay a patadas y con experiencia. Se van a rifar a una cría solo por haber estudiado...



Sal de la cueva de vez en cuando


----------



## samaruc (5 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Una leyenda sin sentido. Menos sentido que el que tiene un título con buena nota. Se rifan a los funcis de altos rangos que pueden conseguir contratos etc. en la administración. Esos aunque sean inútiles.



Cada uno cuenta la feria según le va en ella.




_Sin embargo, hay salidas profesionales para quienes no logran ejercer estas meritorias profesiones que pueden convertir a los opositores fallidos en caballos ganadores. Tras años de actividad memorística, muchos defienden con éxito los intereses de los justiciables ante los tribunales o fuera de ellos como asesores jurídicos. Porque la oposición, además de servir para conocer al dedillo el ordenamiento jurídico, prepara para hablar en público, desarrollar ideas y conceptos, además de entrenar la inteligencia emocional._









Opositores fallidos, caballos ganadores en los bufetes


Los juristas que han intentado superar las pruebas sin éxito son valorados por las empresas debido a su capacidad de estudio y conocimientos




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## notorius.burbujo (5 Jun 2022)

A ejercer !


----------



## koul (5 Jun 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos el que sabe poco del tema eres tú.
> Hay que diferenciar entre opositores y opositores,todos los grupos A de oposiciones serias como jueces,fiscales (son el mismo proceso),interventores, abogados del estado,hacienda etc ... lo hacen por dinero obviamente pero también porque les gusta ese trabajo y quieren dedicarse a ello,y esa gente por muy parásita y casta funcionarial que sea tienen mis respetos,de hecho los perfiles que conozco que hacen esas oposiciones siempre han sido los mejores en lo suyo,que es estudiar desde el instituto y la universidad.
> 
> Poca gente sabe lo que es dedicar los mejores años de tu vida desde los 21-22 hasta los 30 a una puta oposición sin saber ni siquiera si tendrás plaza,mientras el resto de tus colegas va de fiesta o de nini o se toca los huevos con la cantinela de "que reme otro" porque la vida laboral no compensa.
> ...



En un foro de narcisistas no vas encontrar reconocimiento solo desprecio.


----------



## koul (5 Jun 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Dejalos, son subnormales, no les da para entenderlo. Diría que 4 horas eficaces en el mejorcísimo de los casos.



Mario Conde se mea en vuestra soberbia propia de subnormales. 
Leed un poco ignorantes.


----------



## Galvani (5 Jun 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Cada uno cuenta la feria según le va en ella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es como decir que un titulado en cualquier estudio con buena nota será contratado y pagado acorde a ello, y al final la nota no te vale para nada, ni para encontrar trabajo. Puede saberse bien la teoría y luego en el trabajo no valer.


----------



## Javito Putero (5 Jun 2022)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Es obvio que la chica tiene derecho a un resarcimiento tras tanto esfuerzo, si fuese un hombre ya me entra la duda. Aunque ella nunca contemplo la posibilidad del fracaso no se le puede culpar de eso, pero la ambición desmedida se paga. Es un error muy comun pensar que X horas de estudio durante X años te garantiza X% de probabilidades de éxito. Pero eso no basta, hace falta institnto asesino para sacarle provecho que es en lo que yo he fallado.
> Lo peor es que toda esa sapiencia tampoco te asegura un buen puesto en el ámbito privado donde lo que cuenta es otro talante muy distinto. Cuando estudié la carrera iba por temporadas a estudiar a la inmensa casa de un allegado que preparaba registrador (no homo) ya que en mi casa era complicado y la biblio me quedaba lejos. El tio recibia llamadas continuamente de abogados para hacerle consultas pero una cabeza con ese entrenamiento no sirve para el ejercicio privado. Por cierto, estaba como una cabra.
> 
> Siempre le quedará la opción del puesto de consolación, osea, presentarse a convocatorias de menos nivel ya que arrasasrá. Pero siempre será una frustrada y le sabrá a poco.
> ...



en la privada se valora mamar polla y trabajar con jornada partida por 970 euros al mes

con lo cual pues no se al final tendran que tendran


----------



## Javito Putero (5 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Eso es como decir que un titulado en cualquier estudio con buena nota será contratado y pagado acorde a ello, y al final la nota no te vale para nada, ni para encontrar trabajo. Puede saberse bien la teoría y luego en el trabajo no valer.



ni la nota ni la carrera ni nada solo mamar nabo


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Jun 2022)

A memorizar guias telefónicas cantadas como robocs pa luego poder tocároslo con arrogancia


----------



## samaruc (5 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Eso es como decir que un titulado en cualquier estudio con buena nota será contratado y pagado acorde a ello, y al final la nota no te vale para nada, ni para encontrar trabajo. Puede saberse bien la teoría y luego en el trabajo no valer.




A la tal Elena Orduñez le ha ido bien.

Todo es cuestión de saber jugar bien tus cartas.



_Así lo explica Elena Ordúñez, responsable del Área de Propiedad Intelectual y Derecho Audiovisual de la firma de abogados PONS IP. Tras opositar durante “varios años” a judicatura, encontró su camino profesional en la abogacía. “Soy producto de una oposición, de lo que aprendí a nivel profesional y personal y me ha ido bien”, explica. No en vano, acaba de acompañar legalmente a Santiago Segura en su última película._



A la tal Weimann se vé que también



_Superado el golpe emocional inicial, Weimann aprovechó todos los conocimientos adquiridos gracias a la oposición para fundar el área legal que dirige en el despacho. En la actualidad “tenemos una amplia cartera de clientes y contamos con una excelente reputación reconocida en rankings internacionales especializados”, comenta. Además, desde 2015 ella ha sido incluida en el listado de especialistas realizado por World Trademark Review, un prestigioso directorio de reputación internacional especializado en marcas._



Más de lo mismo la tal Marta Zarcos


_Precisamente, los juristas que han intentado aprobar una oposición son valorados por muchos despachos de abogados y empresas. Marta Zarco es una de esas letradas. Premio Extraordinario de Fin de Carrera y al mejor expediente por la Universidad Carlos III de Madrid, estuvo opositando al cuerpo de gestión procesal y administrativa al mismo tiempo que preparaba el Máster de Acceso a la Abogacía en la Universidad Francisco de Vitoria. Tras un año y medio combinando ambos estudios, encontró trabajo en un despacho antes de acabar el posgrado, por lo que decidió “probar suerte para ver si le gustaba” el ejercicio profesional.

Y así fue. Especializada en Derecho Procesal Civil y Mercantil, explica que las firmas “valoran a los opositores porque son personas con un nivel de sacrificio y de entrega bastante grande”. Aunque muchos carecen de práctica en la defensa de asuntos, tienen los conceptos jurídicos “estructurados y ordenados” en la cabeza, por lo que pueden “interrelacionar las cosas de una forma que posiblemente le llevaría mucho más tiempo” a un recién colegiado o a un abogado con pocos años de experiencia._



Me parece que lo que tienen en común estas tres es que no se dedican a instagramear ni a tiktokear


----------



## Visilleras (5 Jun 2022)

12 horas al día de estudio durante 4 años no te garantizan el triunfo en un grupo B ni un grupo A.
Pero a lo mejor en un grupo C, y sobre todo en un E, si que tienes un 90% de quedarte, como mínimo en bolsa, y con un poco de suerte, hasta de de sacar plaza a la primera.


----------



## samaruc (5 Jun 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> 12 horas al día de estudio durante 4 años no te garantizan el triunfo en un grupo B ni un grupo A.
> Pero a lo mejor en un grupo C, y sobre todo en un E, si que tienes un 90% de quedarte, como mínimo en bolsa, y con un poco de suerte, hasta de de sacar plaza a la primera.




Del artículo del Cinco Días (los cuerpos de gestión y tramitación -A2 y C1 respectivamente- se dedican básicamente al derecho procesal, quicir aquello de mover papeles arriba y abajo que tanto mola en el floro)


_Precisamente, los juristas que han intentado aprobar una oposición son valorados por muchos despachos de abogados y empresas. Marta Zarco es una de esas letradas. Premio Extraordinario de Fin de Carrera y al mejor expediente por la Universidad Carlos III de Madrid, estuvo opositando al cuerpo de gestión procesal y administrativa al mismo tiempo que preparaba el Máster de Acceso a la Abogacía en la Universidad Francisco de Vitoria. Tras un año y medio combinando ambos estudios, encontró trabajo en un despacho antes de acabar el posgrado, por lo que decidió “probar suerte para ver si le gustaba” el ejercicio profesional._

_Y así fue. Especializada en Derecho Procesal Civil y Mercantil, explica que las firmas “valoran a los opositores porque son personas con un nivel de sacrificio y de entrega bastante grande”. Aunque muchos carecen de práctica en la defensa de asuntos, *tienen los conceptos jurídicos “estructurados y ordenados” en la cabeza, por lo que pueden “interrelacionar las cosas de una forma que posiblemente le llevaría mucho más tiempo” a un recién colegiado o a un abogado con pocos años de experiencia.*_



Eso que llevaba por delante

En la selección fijo que se follaría con fatatas a los que fueran a puerta gayola a la hora de demostrar lo que sabía y lo que podía hacer (lo resalto en negrita)



Aunque como este floro es anti Van Gaal











Los confloreros se quedarán con los argumentos de la tiktokera del OP para reafirmarse en su afán por no dejar la carrera de la rata.


----------



## Eric Finch (6 Jun 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Vamos a ver esa chica no ha tirado nada a la basura que a veces vuestra misoginia y rabia contra los funcionarios (muchas veces justificada) os nubla.
> Esta claro que no se ha sacado la placita pero ahora se la va a rifar cualquier buen bufete de abogados y va cobrar más de lo que cobraría como funci.
> Conozco el caso de la hija de unos vecinos,se tiro 5 años opositando para juez hasta que no pudo más y el estrés de no conseguirlo le empezó a pasar factura en la salud.
> Pues tras unos meses de descanso se puso a currar como abogada y la ficho uno de los mejores bufetes de Madrid,ahora está cobrando cerca de los 5.000 al mes.



A esa historia le faltan bastantes ingredientes.

El ser un mero opositor no prueba la capacidad, ni menos los conocimientos.

De hecho el ser un mero opositor y no haber superado las pruebas selectivas es indicio de ser un fracasado que ha tirado años estudiando cosas que puede que tengan una remota relación con la empresa privada pero muy poco más.

Y dudo de que algún despacho se la rife.

Lo mejor que puede hacer es rebajar sus expectativas y buscar un nivel algo inferior, en el que seguramente triunfará. No será lo mismo pero habrá salvado los muebles.


----------



## Gorkako (6 Jun 2022)

Joder tirar tantos recursos... busca oposición de un grupo menor y ya optarás a la gorda estudiando en tu puesto de funci...


----------



## Pabloom (6 Jun 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Joder tirar tantos recursos... busca oposición de un grupo menor y ya optarás a la gorda estudiando en tu puesto de funci...



Es que es eso, optas a un puesto de menor categoría, consigues el curro y luego, con tu plaza y tu paguita funcicharil, asciendes por promoción interna. 


Obviamente es mejor quedarse en casa rascand...digo estudiando a costa de tus papás. Espero que al menos se haya hecho un onlifans para pagar parte de los gastos


----------



## ray merryman (6 Jun 2022)

Eric Finch dijo:


> A esa historia le faltan bastantes ingredientes.
> 
> El ser un mero opositor no prueba la capacidad, ni menos los conocimientos.
> 
> ...



Me hace mucha gracia la gente del foro que habla de cosas sin saber.

Me parece perfecto que creas que faltan ingredientes o no a la historia pero judicaturas,por seguir con el ejemplo que di en su momento, no es una oposición Paco de saber la constitucion y cuatro leyes básicas.
Se trata de un temario de más 300 temas,en los que vas a "cantar" tres o cuatro al azar delante de un tribunal en el supremo de Madrid, por lo que no sacar la oposición no es ningún fracaso,ojo desde el punto de vista de inversión tiempo-beneficio obtenido lo es pero una persona que se ha presentado durante años y ha tenido el nivel que se necesita después se come por los pies a cualquier abogado aunque lleve esos años de ventaja que el opositor no ejerció.

Eso lo veo cada día en mi trabajo,la gente se cree que por tener la carrera de derecho,llevar x años ejerciendo y haber visto la serie el abogado del Lincoln en Netflix son los putos amos,y después llega un pipiolo que en los últimos años no ha visto el sol por estar con esta oposición y le pega un repaso jurídico que no sabe ni por dónde le viene,porque reconozcámoslo,aquí se critica mucho al funcionario o al que oposita pero hay cada "profesional" de la privada que se cree que controla y son unos paquetes de cuidado.

De hecho los buenos despachos de abogados saben que ese opositor tiene capacidad de sacrificio,de organización y una estructura mental que no tienen los demás y por eso los buscan.
Aquí la gente mete en el mismo saco a opositores de pinta y colorea con opositores serios.


----------



## Gothaus (6 Jun 2022)

En vez de dedicarse a amortizar los mejores años de su vida y cazar un buen marido y estar criando tres hijos, ahí, a perder el tiempo entre papeles, para nada. Sería más feliz de ama de casa.


----------



## Orgelmeister (6 Jun 2022)

Pereza. Espero que en las 18 páginas se haya mencionado el onlyfans.

Pasen un buen día.


----------



## Eric Finch (6 Jun 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Me hace mucha gracia la gente del foro que habla de cosas sin saber.
> 
> Me parece perfecto que creas que faltan ingredientes o no a la historia pero judicaturas,por seguir con el ejemplo que di en su momento, no es una oposición Paco de saber la constitucion y cuatro leyes básicas.
> Se trata de un temario de más 300 temas,en los que vas a "cantar" tres o cuatro al azar delante de un tribunal en el supremo de Madrid, por lo que no sacar la oposición no es ningún fracaso,ojo desde el punto de vista de inversión tiempo-beneficio obtenido lo es pero una persona que se ha presentado durante años y ha tenido el nivel que se necesita después se come por los pies a cualquier abogado aunque lleve esos años de ventaja que el opositor no ejerció.
> ...



Sigo sin creerme el cuento. Lo que hasta ahora veníamos viendo era que los bufetes se llevaban a los Abogados del Estado, es decir, a los que sí habían aprobado y tenían años no de estudios sino de experiencia en la Administración, llevando sus asuntos más complejos y defendiendo sus intereses en Juzgados y Tribunales.

Pero que a una fracasada la consideren un valor seguro por el mero hecho de haber estudiado (más bien el hecho de que ella diga que lo ha hecho, porque los frutos de ese esfuerzo son inexistentes) me sigue pareciendo poco verosímil, la verdad.


----------



## ray merryman (6 Jun 2022)

Eric Finch dijo:


> Sigo sin creerme el cuento. Lo que hasta ahora veníamos viendo era que los bufetes se llevaban a los Abogados del Estado, es decir, a los que sí habían aprobado y tenían años no de estudios sino de experiencia en la Administración, llevando sus asuntos más complejos y defendiendo sus intereses en Juzgados y Tribunales.
> 
> Pero que a una fracasada la consideren un valor seguro por el mero hecho de haber estudiado (más bien el hecho de que ella diga que lo ha hecho, porque los frutos de ese esfuerzo son inexistentes) me sigue pareciendo poco verosímil, la verdad.



Creo que ya ni vale la pena que siga contestandote compañero.


----------



## CaraCortada (6 Jun 2022)

Ha puesto anuncio ya la tipa esta?


----------



## BHAN83 (6 Jun 2022)

Algo habra aprendido aunque sea ortografia, mejor que tirarse 12 horas al dia viendo netflix/youtube (que es lo que hace el resto que puede permitirselo).


----------



## Eric Finch (6 Jun 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Creo que ya ni vale la pena que siga contestandote compañero.



De esto no tengo dudas.


----------



## samaruc (6 Jun 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> aquí se critica mucho al funcionario o al que oposita pero hay cada "profesional" de la privada que se cree que controla y son unos paquetes de cuidado.



Doy fe de ello.


----------



## Eric Finch (6 Jun 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Del artículo del Cinco Días (los cuerpos de gestión y tramitación -A2 y C1 respectivamente- se dedican básicamente al derecho procesal, quicir aquello de mover papeles arriba y abajo que tanto mola en el floro)
> 
> 
> _Precisamente, los juristas que han intentado aprobar una oposición son valorados por muchos despachos de abogados y empresas. Marta Zarco es una de esas letradas. Premio Extraordinario de Fin de Carrera y al mejor expediente por la Universidad Carlos III de Madrid, estuvo opositando al cuerpo de gestión procesal y administrativa al mismo tiempo que preparaba el Máster de Acceso a la Abogacía en la Universidad Francisco de Vitoria. Tras un año y medio combinando ambos estudios, encontró trabajo en un despacho antes de acabar el posgrado, por lo que decidió “probar suerte para ver si le gustaba” el ejercicio profesional._
> ...




Sí, bueno, pero a ésta no le ha servido de nada el tener el mejor expediente y un premio extraordinario de fin de carrera: la han contratado por sus cualidades como opositora.


----------



## ray merryman (6 Jun 2022)

Eric Finch dijo:


> Sí, bueno, pero a ésta no le ha servido de nada el tener el mejor expediente y un premio extraordinario de fin de carrera: la han contratado por sus cualidades como opositora.



Mira que eres orgulloso y cabezón,incluso explicándotelo otro forero sigues erre que erre


----------



## samaruc (6 Jun 2022)

Eric Finch dijo:


> Sí, bueno, pero a ésta no le ha servido de nada el tener el mejor expediente y un premio extraordinario de fin de carrera: la han contratado por sus cualidades como opositora.



La han contratado en la especialidad que se había estado preparando como opositora y ella misma lo considera un valor añadido frente al resto de candidatos con la experiencia laboral que ella no tenía (lee lo resaltado en negrita que son declaraciones literales suyas)


----------



## vic252525 (6 Jun 2022)

quien la mantenia?


----------



## Eric Finch (6 Jun 2022)

vic252525 dijo:


> quien la mantenia?



El de siempre: el _Heteropatriarcado Represor™_.


----------



## Eric Finch (6 Jun 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> La han contratado en la especialidad que se había estado preparando como opositora y ella misma lo considera un valor añadido frente al resto de candidatos con la experiencia laboral que ella no tenía (lee lo resaltado en negrita que son declaraciones literales suyas)



Soy obcecado, la verdad: pero es que a mis años la fe se resiente lo suyo.


----------



## Eric Finch (6 Jun 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Mira que eres orgulloso y cabezón,incluso explicándotelo otro forero sigues erre que erre



Ser español tiene sus inconvenientes, y si el _Don_ era supersticioso yo soy descreído y blasfemo.


----------



## samaruc (6 Jun 2022)

Eric Finch dijo:


> Soy obcecado, la verdad: pero es que a mis años la fe se resiente lo suyo.



La cuestión está en confrontar el yutuf del OP (una tía que se come una puta mierda tras 4 años quemando ceja) con el Cinco Días (tres tías que dicen que le han sacado partido al tiempo que se han tirado estudiando para oposiciones)









Opositores fallidos, caballos ganadores en los bufetes


Los juristas que han intentado superar las pruebas sin éxito son valorados por las empresas debido a su capacidad de estudio y conocimientos




cincodias.elpais.com





A mí modo de ver esto es lo que de toda la vida ha sido la buuuuuambulancia (puta mierda, cuatro años sin fiestas, sin follar y sin vivir la vida) y el saber jugar tus cartas (voy a vender como elementos diferenciales la empollar y la superación de la fustración)

A partir de ahí que cada uno saque la conclusión que le rote.


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (6 Jun 2022)

INE dijo:


> Bromas aparte, hay que tener valor para dejarlo después de 4 años de estudio y miles de horas.
> Cuántos en su situación no seguirán por inercia en vez de dejarlo y pasar página.


----------



## Visilleras (13 Jun 2022)

Este video de una OPOCOTORRA cantando un tema define a la perfeción lo que es España ahora mismo


(El término OPOCOTORRA hay que agradecérselo al forero @snafu . Es perfecto para definir a estas influencers de la nadería clónicas, y por eso he modificado el título) Podríamos hablar de los aspectos historicos, de la influencia romana, de los visigodos, y llegar hasta los Reyes Católicos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Visilleras (13 Jun 2022)

Voten 






Humor - Nueva nomenclatura burbujista para las influencers de oposiciones


Definan ustedes el nombre de estos, cada vez más abundantes fenotipos humanos de ésta, nuestra Españita




www.burbuja.info


----------



## moncton (13 Jun 2022)

llego tarde al tema y seguro que se ha dicho

Eso de que se ha pasado 4 años estudiando 12 horas al dia 6 dias a la semana no se lo cree ni ella

Se habra pasado cuatro años en casa, con los rotus de colores subrayando parrafos en 5 tonos fosforito diferentes, yendo a clases, a la biblioteca a "estudiar"... y en casa de esas 12 horas hay que descontarle las perdidas de tiempo, la meditacion, la comida, los "descansos", el instagram, etc

Yo hace tiempo que deje de estudiar para examenes y ni cuando tenia 20 tacos y una memoria del copon era capaz de meterle mas de 3 o 4 horas al dia y eso al final del curso para los finales, nunca mas de 3 o 4 semanas seguidas

Porque si la tipa esa de verdad se ha tirado 12 horas al dia durante 6 dias a la semana, eso son 72 horas y si con eso no ha conseguido aprobar, mejopr que se dedique a otra cosa


----------



## -kOse- (19 Jul 2022)

Qué puto desastre de pais. Estamos acabados, sepultados en la mierda y el guano más putrefactos. No vamos a salir nunca del foso de la mediocridad; y parece que no le importe a nadie. 

Todos los españoles de bien hipotecando y malgastando su tiempo estudiando basura infumable e inservible ( se de lo que hablo porqueyo mismo he estudiado estos tratados de lo absurdo, durante un breve periodo de tiempo hasta que me empezaron a dar ganas de suicidarme). 

Miles de jóvenes con talento y en cuya formación y crianza se han invertido miles de millones, desechando su potencial, sus capacidades y sus mejores años para encerrarse estudiando sandeces que no le importan a nadie; siendo además el estudio memorístico una habilidad completamente obsoleta, habida cuenta de las nuevas tecnologías y de Internet. . No se crea nada, no se innova. No se potencia que la gente aprenda cosas útiles o que les permitan crecer, ya sea a nivel personal, intelectual o profesional. Asi no se genera valor. Es todo completamente ridículo. 

A la Administración le importa tres putas mierdas que la población destruya su vida (perder tu tiempo es destruir tu vida, que no le quepa duda a nadie). Ellos ya están dentro del "Club", que el vulgo se masacre en esta suerte de Juegos del Hambre institucionales les produce una total indiferencia. 

Es patético. Y sobretodo es una calamidad de cara al futuro. Nos vamos a ir a la mierda.


----------



## XRL (19 Jul 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Joder q estúpidas son, si siendo tan guapa podria buscarse de marido a cualquiera para que la mantuviera sin trabajar
> 
> Aunque claro, esta pobre gente que no ha trabajado en su puta vida no sabe lo que es eso....oh wait! que son funcionarios jajajaja



porque es mejor tener dinero y poder elegir tu los tios a tener que quedarte con uno y tragar con todo

lo mismo que al revés,los remeros eligen las putas que se quieren follar


----------



## Marco Porcio (19 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> porque es mejor tener dinero y poder elegir tu los tios a tener que quedarte con uno y tragar con todo
> 
> lo mismo que al revés,los remeros eligen las putas que se quieren follar



Para que? Para llegar a los 40 siendo un cubo de s... con mentalidad de chica de 15 años, y darte cuenta de que sin hijos (y marido decente confiable) la has cagado para el resto de tu vida. Para eso? Porque es lo que veo a mi alrededor y cada vez peor. Las relaciones no son tan difíciles venga ya, no se que esperais de la vida las mujeres que os han comido el coco de una manera que me maravillo.


----------



## XRL (19 Jul 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Para que? Para llegar a los 40 siendo un cubo de s... con mentalidad de chica de 15 años, y darte cuenta de que sin hijos (y marido decente confiable) la has cagado para el resto de tu vida. Para eso? Porque es lo que veo a mi alrededor y cada vez peor. Las relaciones no son tan difíciles venga ya, no se que esperais de la vida las mujeres que os han comido el coco de una manera que me maravillo.



ey ey que yo soy hombre xD

pero ponte a pensarlo y es así,para que irte con una tia que aunque tenga dinero no te gusta y tienes que tragar con lo que ella quiera ¿?

para eso mejor trabajas y te buscas una que te guste mas,pues lo mismo en las mujeres

igualmente yo no estoy a favor de las relaciones porque son todo problemas


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Jul 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Para que? Para llegar a los 40 siendo un cubo de s... con mentalidad de chica de 15 años, y darte cuenta de que sin hijos (y marido decente confiable) la has cagado para el resto de tu vida. Para eso? Porque es lo que veo a mi alrededor y cada vez peor. Las relaciones no son tan difíciles venga ya, no se que esperais de la vida las mujeres que os han comido el coco de una manera que me maravillo.



Pues el otro día pensé en una cosa.

Que todo eso que usted comenta se conoce en la calle, ya lo venimos sabiendo desde hace incluso unos años a esta parte.

Pero es que ya hasta los langostos (recordemos, de 60 o 70 y pico años) se han dado cuenta también. Y les he escuchado a varios (no solamente a uno, a varios) decir eso de "ya la gente tiene los hijos más tarde" o "mucha de 40 tacos se comportan como adolescentes".


----------



## magnificent (20 Jul 2022)

-kOse- dijo:


> Qué puto desastre de pais. Estamos acabados, sepultados en la mierda y el guano más putrefactos. No vamos a salir nunca del foso de la mediocridad; y parece que no le importe a nadie.
> 
> Todos los españoles de bien hipotecando y malgastando su tiempo estudiando basura infumable e inservible ( se de lo que hablo porqueyo mismo he estudiado estos tratados de lo absurdo, durante un breve periodo de tiempo hasta que me empezaron a dar ganas de suicidarme).
> 
> ...



Una vez conocí a unos americanos en un hostel que estaban de viaje por Europa (haciendo un TinderTour básicamente) y emborrachándose por 4 perras porque para ellos Europa es eso

Cuando les preguntaba a que se dedicaban uno me decía que tenía un pequeño negocio de material deportivo, otro de ropa de esquiar, etc todos ahí tenían una start up con la que se ganaban la vida bien. Me dio verdaderamente la impresión que en EEUU entre los jóvenes hay una verdadera presión social por fundar un negocio y hacerlo crecer, claro, la gran mayoría se quedan en empresas familiares pero como todo el mundo lo hacía pues por estadística algunas triunfan brutalmente y salen los empresones americanos que hay actualmente que consiguen dar trabajo a cientos de miles de personas allí y fuera 

En Hezpaña es básicamente lo contrario, todo chaval joven sueña con ser funcionario, ganar 1500 euros de mierda pero para toda la vida


----------



## AhorrarMalditos (20 Jul 2022)

Ella sabe que aunque le hubiera costado 8 años de estudio, si lo saca a los 8 años lo hubiera firmado fijo. Lo sabe.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (20 Jul 2022)

Me nvtre.


----------



## AhorrarMalditos (20 Jul 2022)

Cuanta gente se tira 8-9-10 años intentandolo y al final lo consigue.... el tiempo es lo de menos, lo importante es aprobar con plaza.


----------



## AhorrarMalditos (20 Jul 2022)

No es cierto, de los ex-opositores no se acuerda nadie.


----------

